# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #616 Β52, Περιστέρι

## B52

Το Σαββατο 13/11 και μετα απο 3 μηνες κατασκευης του καινουργιου ιστου
επιτελους τον σηκωσαμε τον τιμημενο....  ::  
Πολλα thanks στον Στελιο (1540) ,Σπυρο (spirosco), Φιλλιπα (philip633), Σταυρο (sekos) που βαλανε το χερακι τους για γινει ολοι η δουλεια.....
Φωτογραφιες και αλλα πιο κατω.........

Τεχνικα χαρακτιριστικα ιστου :

2 σωληνες 6 αμετρες 3ων ιντσων βαρεου τυπου
50 γωνιες 15 ποντους η καθε μια για πόδια
6 αντιριδες 5 χιλιοστα η καθε μια 
6 βυσματα στο τσιμεντο 20 χιλιοστων
6 κλειδια (τεντοτηρες)
2 βασεις τοιχου κατασκευη Στελιου απευθειας πανω σε δοκαρι...

Ολα τα κολληματα εγιναν απο τον Στελιο.......

Και τη Κυριακη θα μπει και το link με Capvar κατω απο τα αλλα 3 πιατακια...

----------


## B52

Μερικες ακομα photos ...

----------


## MerNion

Νομίζω οτι ο Στέλιος βρήκε ποια φώτο θα κάνει για το καινούριο του avatar  ::  

Πέρα απο την πλάκα ο ιστός είναι θηριοοοοο!!!!! Ελπίζω να είναι καλά στερεωμένες οι αντιρρήδες γιατι έρχεται χειμώνας (λέμε τώρα...)

----------


## B52

Mε τις αντιριδες παιζεις κιθαρα  ::  για να καταλαβεις την Κυριακη που φυσαγε δαιμονισμενα δεν καταλαβε τιποτα  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Μου είχαν μιλήσει για το βαθμό των εγκαυμάτων... αλλά δεν το περίμενα τόσο βαθύ...!

Πω πω κάψιμο!!!

Με γειά! 

Πρόσεχε σε κάναν αέρα, μη φύγει και το ρετιρέ μαζί  ::

----------


## john70

Χμμμμ ,

Φοβερή δουλια , χίλια μπράβο !!!!!!

αλλά .... οι γείτονες ?? Πώς το "βλέπουν" ??

----------


## B52

Αμα κοιταξεις και τους προηγουμενους ιστους που ηταν πανω 2 χρονια δεν ειχα προβλημα με κανεναν αλλωστε ειναι φιλοι σχεδον ολοι ισα ισα που εγινε και πιο ομορφο ...  ::  και το πιο βασικο, γνωριζουν τι ειναι αυτα τα πιατα.  ::

----------


## Vigor

Καταπληκτική δουλειά μπράβο. Αν και αν εγώ έκανα κάτι αντίστοιχο θα ήμουν τώρα στο αυτόφωρο με τέτοιους γείτονες που έχω...

Σοβαρά τώρα.

Μπράβο.Τέτοια ρίσκα αξίζει να παρθούν!

p.s. Μ'αρέσει που το σκέφτομαι για να σηκώσω έναν mini-B52 ιστό στα 3-4 μέτρα στην ταράτσα μου...Δες τι έκανε εδώ ο άνθρωπος...  ::

----------


## socrates

Μα πως τις λένε... πως τις λένε... αυτές τις λάμπες που βάζουν στις κεραίες για να μην πέσει κανας πιλότος πάνω. Εεεε μία τέτοια να βάλεις και είσαι κομπλέ.  ::  

Ο ιστός αυτός πρέπει να γίνει έμβλημα του AWMN. (Τουλάχιστον να θυμόμαστε τις εποχές που ένδοξα ανεβάζαμε τις κεραίες μας).

----------


## Vigor

Πολύ σωστός Hobbit.Καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε για τον μεθυσμένο Ρώσο που θα προσπαθήσει να προσγειώσει το αεροπλάνο του στον αεροδιάδρομο της Θηβών αυτη την φορά... (για όσους θυμούνται την περίπτωση του αεροδιαδρόμου της Συγγρού).....  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ρε συ μήπως ξυλώσατε κανένα κατάρτι από ιστιοπλοϊκό και δεν το λέτε?  ::   :: 

Ο καλύτερος ιστός στο awmn πιστεύω μέχρι τώρα...έχει και μια προϊστορία ο Τάσος σε αυτά  ::

----------


## Billgout

Άντε βρε καλορίζικο....
Το επόμενο στάδιο είναι να βάλουμε εκεί πάνω καμια γέφυρα από γκαζάδικο  ::  

Άντε πάντα σηκωμένος...ο ιστός

----------


## niknif

Μράβο Τάσο και από εμένα! Είχα την τύχη εκείνη την ημέρα να βρεθώ κι εγώ(έστω και για λίγο) στην ταράτσα σου και να δω από κοντά.Είχες full δουλειά και δεν πρόλαβα να σου σφίξω το χέρι.  ::

----------


## andreas

Καλοριζικος  :: 
Eλπιζω οχι και καλοταξιδος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

> Καλοριζικος 
> Eλπιζω οχι και καλοταξιδος


Χμμμ , τώρα που το λές και τον ξανακοιτάω μοιάξει με το περισκόπιο απο τον κόμβο υου NGIA  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Άντε βρε καλορίζικο....
> Το επόμενο στάδιο είναι να βάλουμε εκεί πάνω καμια γέφυρα από γκαζάδικο  
> 
> Άντε πάντα σηκωμένος...ο ιστός


Πάντα όρθιος και χωρίς αέρα στην πλώρη, πρύμνη starboard και portsaid  ::

----------


## jchr

τελικα το AWMN θελει την τρελλλλα του 
μπραβο b52 πολυ καλη δουλεια.... με χαρα βλεπω (.. και ζηλευω..) τον ιστο σου καθε πρωι, απο την καβαλας που παω στη δουλεια ... καλοριζικος και πολλα τερα, απο πανω του.

----------


## koem

Κι εγώ όταν είμαι στην Καβάλας και έχω τη γυναίκα μου στο αυτοκίνητο της δείχνω τον ιστό του Τάσου για αξιοθέατο: "Και τώρα αγαπητοί φίλοι στα δεξιά μας και αμέσως μετά το κτίριο του Δούκα φαίνεται ο ιστός του Β52"...

----------


## socrates

Αααααα το καλύτερο δεν το ξέρετε.... αν βάλει λαμπάκια στις αντιρίδες τώρα που έρχονται και τα Χριστούγεννα θα δίχνει σαν το 'δένδρο' του Αβραμόπουλου.

Τάσο δηλώνω εθελοντής στο στήσιμο! (ελπίζω να μην αλλάξω γνώμη όταν το δω από κοντά)  ::

----------


## nantito

Συγχαρητήρια Τάσο, πράγματι πολύ όμορφος ιστός... νομίζω είναι ένα παράδειγμα προς μερικούς γκρινιάρηδες που μένουν σε μονοκατοικίες  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε Τάσο και “σιδερένιος”,  ::  
καλά Links (μιλάμε για πολύ καλά)...
Και αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια να ανέβει κάποιος εκεί πάνω να σε βοηθήσει...
εμένα μην με φωνάξεις...  ::  
Έλα-έλα πλάκα κάνω.  ::

----------


## B52

Βασικα νομιζω οτι μολις μπηκα στο AWMN με ολα αυτα που γραφεται αλλα ρε παιδια 2 χρονια ειναι εκει πανω δυο κονταρια να !! απλα τωρα ειναι πιο ομορφο και πιο επαγγελματικο που λεει και ο Στελιος...

Tο weekend που ερχεται θα σηκωθει και το λινκ με Capvar που ειναι εκτος εδω και 2 βδομαδες..... λογω τεχνικων προβληματων... και επεται συνεχεια των links  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αααααα το καλύτερο δεν το ξέρετε.... αν βάλει λαμπάκια στις αντιρίδες τώρα που έρχονται και τα Χριστούγεννα θα δίχνει σαν το 'δένδρο' του Αβραμόπουλου.


Πω ρε ιδεάρα που δωσες! 
Βρήκα πως θα φαίνεται το σπίτι μου για βραδυνο σκαν και πως θα έχω και τους γείτονες να γουστάρουν!
9 μέτρα η κάθε αντιρίδα μου με λαμπάκια απάνω και το αστέρι στην κορυφή του πύργου...  ::   :: 

*EDITED:* Ζήλεψα ρε παλιοτόμαρο είδα τις φωτό του ιστιοπλοικού σου και τρελάθηκα... μόλις άρχισες πόλεμο!  :: 

Μπράβο πάντως....  ::

----------


## B52

Εδω μπορειτε να βρειτε ολες τις photos απο την εγκατασταση και σε υψηλη αναλυση .....  ::  

ftp://awmn:[email protected]/Istos%20new/

----------


## Capvar

> Και τη Κυριακη θα μπει και το link με Capvar κατω απο τα αλλα 3 πιατακια...
> 
> Tο weekend που ερχεται θα σηκωθει και το λινκ με Capvar που ειναι εκτος εδω και 2 βδομαδες..... λογω τεχνικων προβληματων... και επεται συνεχεια των links


Όχι τεχνικών... Στελικών προβλημάτων
Και αυτή την Κυριακή θα είναι down το link... άντε να δούμε πότε θα το σηκώσουμε (εμ δεν άντεξα...)  :: [/list]

----------


## B52

Αυριο το μεσημερι και αν ολα πανε καλα θα ξανα λειτουργησει το λινκ με capvar........

 ::   ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Αντε με το καλό και σταθερό. Με την γκαντεμιά που έχω εγώ όμως αστα.....

----------


## Capvar

Έλα μου ντε που δεν πάνε....  ::   ::   ::  
Καταραμμένο λινκ κατάντησε... λες κάποια ανώτερη δύναμη να μη θέλει να βγεί;  ::

----------


## B52

Εγινε μια αναβαθμιση στο λινκ με τον Hook ελπιζω να ειδατε αποτελεσματα ....  ::  
Ακολουθουν Βillgout & Capvar .............  ::

----------


## Billgout

> Εγινε μια αναβαθμιση στο λινκ με τον Hook ελπιζω να ειδατε αποτελεσματα ....  
> Ακολουθουν Βillgout & Capvar .............


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Το Σ/Κ θα υπαρχουν λιγες διακοπες στους routers για αναβαθμιση των servers και για να μπει λιγη ταξη στην ταρατσα...  ::  

b52.

----------


## koem

Μέμνησο τον Αθηναίο... Πες μου αν έχεις όρεξη να γίνει καμιά δοκιμή σύνδεσης...

----------


## B52

Τελος καλο ολα καλα που λενε με μονο 2 με 3 ωρες down σημερα το πρωι και ολα καλα.......  ::  θα ακολουθησουν photos απο τα εσωτερικα του κομβου  ::

----------


## B52

Να και οι photos .....

----------


## Philip

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά και προσεγμένη (έβαλες τάξη) μονό μια ταρατσοκαρέκλα σου λείπει. 
Μπράβο Άντε να δούμε και άλλα ωραία από τον Τάσο

----------


## ysam

Τάσο δύο ερωτήσεις.. 

1> Η Στέλλα εκπέμπει εκεί μέσα? (Αν ναι τώρα μου λύνονται κάποιες απορίες...  ::   :: 

2> Αυτά τα καφέ-κίτρινα που βλέπω κάτω από το μπουρί είναι νερά η ήταν ο πλωτάρχης απ' έξω οπότε λογικά έμπαζε?  ::   :: 

 :: 

χαχα πέρα από την πλάκα το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε είναι είναι το κομπόδεμα (ethernet cable) στο επάνω pc. 

Ουελλ νταν..  ::

----------


## B52

> Τάσο δύο ερωτήσεις.. 
> 
> 1> Η Στέλλα εκπέμπει εκεί μέσα? (Αν ναι τώρα μου λύνονται κάποιες απορίες...  
> 
> 2> Αυτά τα καφέ-κίτρινα που βλέπω κάτω από το μπουρί είναι νερά η ήταν ο πλωτάρχης απ' έξω οπότε λογικά έμπαζε?


1) Ναι την εχω συνδεση και οταν εχω πονοκεφαλο κανω ενα ifconfig up και μου περναει .....  :: 

2) Ειναι απο τον παλιο ιστο ο οποιος ειχε σκουριασει και τα καλωδια που ηταν τσιμα τσιμα φερνανε την βροχη μεσα αλλα τωρα ποια κανουν "κουρμπα" απ'εξω οποτε ουτε βροχη ουτε αερας ουτε τιποτα δεν καταφερνει να φτασει μεσα εκτος απο το μπουρι που το καλοκαιρι φερνει φρεσκο αερα μεσα με μια μικρη τουρμπινα..  ::  

αυτα ....  ::  

b52

----------


## B52

To link με Ralleyman ειναι down λογω καιρου ελπιζω γρηγορη επαναφορα... ακους Ifaiste..  ::

----------


## B52

Εχει μπει στη θεση του ξανα το πιατο που κοιταει προς capvar και απλα θελει λιγο κεντραρισμα οποτε μεχρι το Σ/Κ θα πεζει και αυτο το λινκ..  ::

----------


## Billgout

> Εγινε μια αναβαθμιση στο λινκ με τον Hook ελπιζω να ειδατε αποτελεσματα .... 
> *Ακολουθουν Βillgout* & Capvar .............









> Εχει μπει στη θεση του ξανα το πιατο που κοιταει προς capvar και απλα θελει λιγο κεντραρισμα οποτε μεχρι το Σ/Κ θα πεζει και αυτο το λινκ..


......................................................................

----------


## MAuVE

Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο Βασίλης (Billgout) παραπονιέται ξώφαλτσα για ρίξημο στη σειρά προτεραιότητας.

Θα συνηγορήσω με τον Βασίλη, ως έχων έννομο συμφέρον.

Αν βγεί το Β52-Billgout και δεν κόψει ο Βασίλης το Billgout-MAuVE τότε θα περάσει κίνηση από το τελευταίο, που τώρα καααααάθεται, και θα βοηθήσει το spirosco-MAuVE που μια ζωή είναι "γεμάτο".

Καταλάβατε τώρα προς τι η συνηγορία

----------


## B52

Συμφωνω και εγω αλλα το θεμα ειναι μετα απο τρια Σ/Κ που εχουμε κανει δοκιμες δεν εχουμε καταφερει κατι, γιατι πολυ απλα κατι ειναι αναμεσα μας και πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ειναι ενα βουναλακι απο σπιτια.
Δεν σταματαμε βεβαια τις δοκιμες αλλα μου φενεται δυσκολο, ειδωμεν..

----------


## Billgout

Νομίζω ότι με -79 (και για πολύ λίγο -78.) σήμα που είχαμε πετύχει κατα τις δοκιμές, δεν πρέπει να τίθεται θέμα εμποδίου. Και από τις παρατηρήσεις που έχω κάνει από την ταράτσα μου δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Τό θέμα (όπως έχουμε συζητήσει) είναι να ανέβει η κεραία αρκετα πιο ψηλά στον ιστό, ώστε να ξεπεράσει την πολυκατοικίες που βρίσκονται οριακά μπροστά. 

Τα passwords τα οποία χρειάζεσαι για να επέμβει ο Τάσσος στο router μου για να γυρίσει την κάρτα σε AP mode τα έχει, αν χρειαστεί, και δεν είμαι στο σπίτι μια και ξέρω ότι οι χρόνοι μας δεν συμβαδίζουν πάντα.
Θέληση ξέρω ότι υπάρχει, μεγάλη, και από τις 2 μεριές για να βγεί αυτό το link το οποίο θα εξυπηρετήσει κατα πολύ την επικοινωνία Κέντρου-Δυτικών- Βορείων.

Αν δεν υπάρχει χρόνος (που μάλλον υπήρξε τελικά) ή τρόπος, προτίθεμαι να κάνω ο ίδιος τη μετακίνηση μόλις το επιτρέψει κάποιο -δυστηχώς μάλλον σοβαρό- πρόβλημα υγείας που μου προέκειψε και με έστειλε να κάνω παρέα με το Sir του Ελληνικού τραγουδιού....

----------


## socrates

Περαστικά!  ::

----------


## B52

Το link με capvar ειναι παλι up με -59 σημα στο 11 καναλι.

b52

----------


## Billgout

> Το Σ/Κ θα υπαρχουν λιγες διακοπες στους routers για αναβαθμιση των servers και για να μπει λιγη ταξη στην ταρατσα...  
> 
> b52.



Μετά από αυτο Σ/Κ θα υπαρχουν πολλές διακοπές στους routers και θα μπει λιγη ταξη στην ταράτσα... *με όλμο* αν δε βγει το link μαζί μου  ::  

Ααααα και καλορίζικο το link με το Αλέξανδρο........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

No comments.....  ::  

b52

----------


## B52

Το link με philip ειναι down απο εχθες λογω αναβαθμισης, απο σημερα θα ειναι παλι up ........  ::

----------


## B52

To link με philip παιζει ξανα.....  ::  και τελεια........  ::  θα καταλαβετε τη διαφορα.......  ::

----------


## Philip

Μπορώ να πω ότι υπάρχει διαφορά μεγάλη άλλα μάλλον φταίει το και feeder του Σπύρου που παίζει καλά
Άντε και σε καλύτερα link

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μπράβο παίδες !!! 
Άντε σειρά μου τώρα.  ::

----------


## B52

Ο κομβος επεσε για μια ωρα σχεδον απο τα τερτιπια της Δεη........  ::  δεν αντεξαν τα ups....  ::  παει και το uptime.  ::

----------


## B52

Aπο εχθες λειτουργει ξανα και το λινκ με seko το οποιο ηταν κατω για 2 βδομαδες. 
Καποια στιγμη εκανα ping και τον nantito οπου εβγαλε Link με seko αλλα για πολυ λιγο 
διοτι κατι εγινε με τον router του, που ελπιζω να το φτιαξει γρηγορα  ::  

EDIT: το πιατο που κοιταει προς Ν.Σμυρνη (ralleyman) "περιμενει" τον Χρηστο να φτιαξει τον ιστο του αν θελει καποιος που ειναι προς τα εκει, μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε καποιο bb link μεχρι να ετοιμαστει ο Χρηστος για να μην μενει ανενεργο αυτο το iface..  ::  

b52

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Aπο εχθες λειτουργει ξανα και το λινκ με seko το οποιο ηταν κατω για 2 βδομαδες. 
> Καποια στιγμη εκανα ping και τον nantito οπου εβγαλε Link με seko αλλα για πολυ λιγο 
> διοτι κατι εγινε με τον router του, που ελπιζω να το φτιαξει γρηγορα  
> 
> EDIT: το πιατο που κοιταει προς Ν.Σμυρνη (ralleyman) "περιμενει" τον Χρηστο να φτιαξει τον ιστο του αν θελει καποιος που ειναι προς τα εκει, μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε καποιο bb link μεχρι να ετοιμαστει ο Χρηστος για να μην μενει ανενεργο αυτο το iface..  
> 
> b52


Εγώωωωωωωωω!!!!!

Υ.Γ Μήπως θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κανένας ενδιάμεσος για το λινκ σου με Rallyeman, Τάσσο, πχ Πετράλωνα;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sbolis

> Υ.Γ Μήπως θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κανένας ενδιάμεσος για το λινκ σου με Rallyeman, Τάσσο, πχ Πετράλωνα;


Για δείτε άμα σας κάνει ο Γιώργος - gbakalas 453 - και πείτε μου

----------


## B52

Το Σ/Κ αν δεν ειναι ετοιμος ο Χρηστος δοκιμαζουμε ....  ::

----------


## sbolis

> Το Σ/Κ αν δεν ειναι ετοιμος ο Χρηστος δοκιμαζουμε ....


Αποκλείεται από εμένα δυστυχώς αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο. 

Πάντως και παλιότερα που είχαμε μιλήσει σου είχα πει ότι έχουμε πιάσει
τη MAC του billgout γιατί η κεραία του κοιτάει (κοίταγε) προς τα εσένα και
κατ' επέκταση και στο Γιώργο. billgout-b52-gbakalas είναι μια ευθεία

----------


## B52

Σημερα ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΕ καμια αλλαγη στον κομβο απλα κατι επρεπε να γραψω και εγω....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Υ.Γ Μήπως θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κανένας ενδιάμεσος για το λινκ σου με Rallyeman, Τάσσο, πχ Πετράλωνα;   
> 
> 
> Για δείτε άμα σας κάνει ο Γιώργος - gbakalas 453 - και πείτε μου


sbolis έχεις pm.

----------


## sbolis

[quote=Pater_Familias]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Pater_Familias":6f4e6
> 
> Υ.Γ Μήπως θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κανένας ενδιάμεσος για το λινκ σου με Rallyeman, Τάσσο, πχ Πετράλωνα;   
> 
> 
> Για δείτε άμα σας κάνει ο Γιώργος - gbakalas 453 - και πείτε μου


sbolis έχεις pm.[/quote:6f4e6]
Τηλεφωνίομαστε σε λίγο. Έμπλεξα...

----------


## B52

Νοτιας Β52... 0 - 1 χεχεχε αφου αντεξε και αυτο ο ιστος μου τι να πω ..  ::   :: 
Παντως το πρωι την 'ακουσα' λιγο οπως κουναγε...  ::

----------


## B52

Το λινκ με Rallyeman ειναι παλι up ......  ::  
Θελει λιγο δουλιτσα ακομα ........  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Και υπομονή σε όσους βιάζονται...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Το "αυτό ξέρουμε αυτό εμπιστευόμαστε" δεν είναι πάντα η πιο καλή λύση  ::  

Και το γνωστό σύνθημα....

Φτιάξε το πιάτο.... οεο.... Φτιάξε το πιάτο 

Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με το ύψος φώναξε τον admin STK spirosco
Αμα πέσει από εκεί δεν θα στεναχωρηθεί και κανείς....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Όπως υπάρχει και στην υπογραφή μου 2 ακόμα κομβοι δημιουργούνται όπου σκοπό έχουν την μεγαλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση του δικτύου, ο b52_2 (στη κηπούπολη) και ο b52_3 (στο Αιγάλεω στη περιοχη του Εσταυρωμενου πισω απο το γηπεδο του Αιγαλεου σε σημειο οπου βλεπει ολη η ΑΘΗΝΑ).
Ο κομβος Β52_3 θα εχει high speed link με spirosco, και δεν υπήρχε ούτε λόγος για scan αφου είδα την ταράτσα του με τα κιάλια και τον ίδιο να μου κουνάει το μαντήλι... του link...  ::  
Eπίσης στο κόμβο θα στηθεί AP (omni stelladoradus & cisco 340AP) καλα που δεν τα πουλησα κιολας  ::  ...
Μετά τις δοκιμες που θα γίνουν από διαφορους clients, θα γίνει και άλλο ενα bblink από κει (Β52_3) και εύχομαι προς Ν.Σμύρνη όπου υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό πρόβλημα προς τα Νοτια προαστια..  ::  

Τωρα, ο κομβος στη Κηπουπολη θα ερθει λιγο αργοτερα στη "ζωη" και σκοπό θα έχει τη διάσπαση μακρινών link και σύνδεση μη υπάρχων..
Μελετάμε πιθανή διάσπαση του link spirosco-alexandros με (high speed link) και κάποιο τρίτο πάλι (high speed) με koem....

Αυτά..

βητας πενηνταδυος....  ::

----------


## BaBiZ

> βητας πενηνταδυος....


πενηνταδύος ή πενηνταδυός?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Με τον Billgout τι θα γίνει ;

Μήπως βγαίνει καλύτερα από Β52_3 ;

----------


## B52

Nop θα βγει απο δω b52_1 υπομονη...  :: 

edit : απο τον B52_3 βλεπω τι κανεις σπιτι σου  ::  για κανονισε να κανεις ενα scan οταν "σηκωθει" το AP...

----------


## MAuVE

> Nop θα βγει απο δω b52_1 υπομονη... :wink:
> 
> edit : απο τον B52_3 βλεπω τι κανεις σπιτι σου :wink: για κανονισε να κανεις ενα scan οταν "σηκωθει" το AP...


Αν έβγαζες το λινκ από Β52_3 τότε θα μπορούσαμε να σπάσουμε το billgout - MAuVE σε billgout - b52_3 - MAuVE.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα ξελαφρώναμε το spirosco - MAuVE που δουλεύει στα όρια της χωρητικότητάς του.

Πάντος υπάρχει και η ιδέα για MAuVE - TOP πράγμα που επίσης θα ξελαφρώσει το προηγούμενο.

Οπως βλέπεις προσπαθώ να αυξήσω την κίνηση, χωρίς να καταφύγω σε αμφιλεγόμενες λύσεις.

----------


## B52

Αν βγει το link Billgout-B52 και το link Mauve-B52_3 δεν θα υπάρχει λόγος υπάρξεις του Mauve-Billgout ούτε του Spirosco-Mauve οσο για το Top-Mauve εισαι πιο κοντα στο Β52_3...  ::  
Υπομονη μεχρι την Κυριακη και να εχει καλο καιρο....  ::

----------


## spirosco

Εχουμε λοιπον ενδιαφερουσες καταστασεις.  ::  
Να προσθεσω και τον κομβο του litroti, πανω στον Προφητη Ηλια Χαιδαριου με τον οποιο εχουμε ηδη link(highspeed φυσικα)
και ειναι σε επικυνδινα στρατηγικο σημειο για να...καθεται.  ::

----------


## koem

Περιμένω κι εγώ από το θείο στην Αμερική να μου φέρει alpha alpha πράγμα...  ::

----------


## B52

Το pcaki του Σέκου έχει πια slack  ::  και αυτό το Σ/K θα επιστρέψει και αυτό στη θέση του.... Ντανονιτο ακούς ??
A! επίσης για να μην ξεχάσω θα σηκωθεί και το πανελακι που κοιτάει προς Περιστέρι οποτε βαράτε να δούμε και τι ψαρια πιάνει από κει.. (καλή θεα προς κεντρο Περιστεριου).

----------


## Billgout

εγώ θα βαρέσω από τους πρώτους... αλλά όχι το πανελάκι  ::  
Γεφύρι της Άρτας καταντήσαμε... θα πέσει ξενύχτι σήμερα να επανέλθει ο κόμβος.... κανόνισε  ::

----------


## B52

Ο κομβος Β52_3 (4348 at nodedb) απο σημερα ειναι up και βγαλαμε και λινκ testing με spirosco.
 ::  Μεσα στη βδομαδα θα σηκωθει και το ΑΡ.... για να αρχισουν και οι πιο παρακατω δοκιμες...  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Αντε και με μια ... omni τώρα !  ::

----------


## B52

Το link με Ralleyman πλεον κλειδωσε στα 11Mbps..... μετα απο καλυτερη στοχευση του πιατου.......  ::

----------


## Rallyeman

Καλα, εκτος απο το link που εχουμε μεταξυ μας, εχεις και με το Rall*ey*man, και μαλιστα στα 11Μbps; 

Με ριχνεις....  ::  

Χ.

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα εχω μια μικρή απορία.. Το Σάββατο που βρισκόμουν επάνω στην ταράτσα ειδα οτι λίγο πιο κάτω απο εμένα υπάρχει ενα λευκό κατάρτι με 8 τωρα πανιά ηταν ;; (λίγο δύσκολο καταμεσής στο Περιστέρι ) πιάτα ηταν λίγο μεγάλα τα ειδα...  ::  Το θέμα ειναι οτι καπου κατα κει υπάρχει ενας κόμβος Β52 ( Ερώτηση: Εχει σχεση αυτός ο κόμβος με το γνωστό Βομβαρδιστικό η οχι ; ) χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Λίγες ωρες απέμειναν πριν το Βομβαρδισμό  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

εάν σου θύμισε κατάρτι, τότε ναι, του Β52 ήταν.....  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Οποτε καλά εκανα και φόρεσα κράνος γιατί ο Βομβαρδισμός αναμένεται σφοδρός... Στα Αντιεροπορικά σήμερα το μεσημέρι εχω τον Davidcas και στο Rantar Επιφανείας θα ειμαι εγώ... ελπίζω να αντέξουμε  ::

----------


## B52

Περα απο την πλακα του Κ.Σιμου η προυποθεση ειναι να βγει κι αλλο λινκ απο εκεινον προς βορεια για να εχουμε αλλη μια (καλη) διαδρομη εκτος του Spirosco-Alexandros προς βορα...

Στην ευθεια και πιο πανω λιγο δεξια βρισκετε ο κομβος Ataraxos, 
οπου σε πιο παλιά συζήτηση με τον ιδιο δεν ενδιαφερόταν για ενα bblink
με εμενα καθως προς εκεινη την περιοχη εχω τελεια οπτικη ακομα και απο την ταρατσα μου.(δεν χρειαζετε κι αλλο πιατο πανω στον ιστο)
Στο my sat βλεπετε και τον κομβο Β52_2 τον οποιο θελω να φτιαξω αλλα ακομα ειναι στα σχεδια.. θα δουμε πρωτα τι θα γινει με τον maxfuel μιας και απο τη βλεπετε ειναι σχεδον στην ιδια ευθεια....
Κατω δεξια στη photo φαίνεται και ο koem(mama)....

Ανεβαζω μια photo απο το my sat για την θεση του Maxfuels.. ειναι κατω αριστερα στην εικονα μιας και δεν ειναι εμφανη πολυ καλα τα γραμματα..

----------


## B52

Τελικα μετα απο 3 μερες το λινκ με maxfuels βγηκε στο καναλι 11 επιτελους και μαζι με αυτο βγηκαν και μερικα συμπερασματα.
Στην αρχη δοκιμαστηκε απο τη μια πλευρα τη δικη μου lancom καρτα και απο την αλλη πλευρα cisco 340 pci το λινκ ειχε σημα και απο τις 2 πλευρες -62 εως -65 αλλα το rate απο τη δικη μου τη πλευρα δεν ανεβενε με τιποτα στα 11 mbps.
Την επομενη μερα εγινε αλλαγη απο τη πλευρα του Σιμου και μπηκε στη θεση της cisco μια netgear MA311 αλλα το αποτελεσμα δεν αλλαξε.
Την τριτη μερα εβγαλα την lancom και στη θεση της μπηκε η cisco που καθοτανε και ως δια μαγειας το λινκ ηρθε και κλειδωσε στα 11Mbs.
Αυτα και εις ανωτερα...τα υπολοιπα στο http://mrtg.b52.awmn ...

O router του maxfuels ακουει στο 10.42.44.109 και στο 10.42.48.1 (AP)οπου ειναι το δικο του subnet.... test it.....  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν τις πετάς τις lancom  ::   ::   ::   ::  

(Πες το όμως ποιο πριν για να περνάμε από κάτω να τις μαζέψουμε)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Εκ μέρους ολων των clients :

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την Βοήθεια B52*

----------


## msofos

Καλημέρα. 
Είμαι κι εγώ client στον maxfuels και παρακολούθησα, πότε στο PC και πότε στην ταράτσα μου και την ταράτσα του Σίμου, την εξέλιξη της προσπάθειας. ΤΑΣΟ και ΣΙΜΟ κάνατε πολύ καλή δουλειά. Μπράβο σας.
Υστερα από αναμονή μηνών, αφού δεν έπιανα κανένα κόμβο, παραλίγο να παραιτηθώ, ώσπου έγινε ο κόμβος του maxfuels και το link με τον b52.
Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα σερφάρω στο AWMN, επιτέλους...

----------


## Montechristos

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Τελικά είναι ωραίο το AWMN  ::  . Μου είχε λείψει. Εκτός από όλους τους άλλους που βοήθησαν, πολύ σημαντική συνεισφορά ήταν και του B52 γι’ αυτό και θέλω να τον ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ για ότι έκανε για αυτόν τον κόμβο που εμάς εδώ πάνω μας έσωσε. Να ’σαι καλά.  ::   ::   :: Πληροφοριακά και μόνο λέω ότι είμαι κι εγώ client στον καινούργιο κόμβο του Maxfuels. Καλορίζικος και να μακάρι στο μάλλον να βρίσκουμε συχνότερα τέτοιους(B52, Maxfuels), χα χα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Μετα απο μια εβδομαδα stable το link με maxfuel μεταφερθηκε απο τον test router στον master route (10.42.44.10), γι'αυτο υπηρξε και η ολιγολεπτη διακοπη του κομβου.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Thanks B52  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Μετα απο μια εβδομαδα stable το link με maxfuel μεταφερθηκε απο τον test router στον master route (10.42.44.10), γι'αυτο υπηρξε και η ολιγολεπτη διακοπη του κομβου.


Άτσα οργάνωση!

Μετά από beta testing τον πήγες στο Primary datacenter και έτσι;
χαχαχαχα

----------


## B52

@ Billgout : μολις εστειλα τις βασεις για τον ιστο στο μηχανουργειο και θα τις εχω στις 12 για ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη  ::  αυριο το βραδυ μετα την εγκατασταση στον Alexandro θα ετοιμασω τα καλωδια και την Κυριακη το πρωι με τη δροσουλα (9 η ωρα) να εισαι στην ταρατσα σου...  ::  

Το θεμα ειναι τι εχεις κανει εσυ απο εκει ? οσο για ποτηρια και πιατα θα τα εχω εγω  :: 

@Ifaisto : εβγαλα ακρη με τις βασεις οποτε αν δεν εχεις βρει ελα να σου δωσω εγω.....

----------


## Billgout

Με γελάνε τα μάτια μου????  ::   ::  
Μήπως είμαι ετοιμοθάνατος και μου κάνετε τα χατήρια?  ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα!

Έχω το πιατάκι προς MAuVE, και αν συμφωνεί ο Νίκος μπορούμε να σπάσουμε το link στη μέση και να γίνει Billgout-B52- Spirosco-MAuVE.
Νίκο την άποψη σου σε παρακαλώ.

Το Σαββάτο κανονίσαμε με τον Special για να ανέβουνε 2 BB ακόμα: ένα προς εκέινον (οι δοκιμές εχθές το βράδυ ήταν επιτυχείς) και ένα προς Koem( skorpina) που το μόνο που θέλει είναι κεντράρισμα.

Αν όλα πάνε κατ' ευχήν αλλάζει άρδην η κίνηση στα Δυτικά.

----------


## maxfuels

> Με γελάνε τα μάτια μου????   
> Μήπως είμαι ετοιμοθάνατος και μου κάνετε τα χατήρια?  
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα!
> 
> Έχω το πιατάκι προς MAuVE, και αν συμφωνεί ο Νίκος μπορούμε να σπάσουμε το link στη μέση και να γίνει Billgout-B52- Spirosco-MAuVE.
> Νίκο την άποψη σου σε παρακαλώ.
> 
> Το Σαββάτο κανονίσαμε με τον Special για να ανέβουνε 2 BB ακόμα: ένα προς εκέινον (οι δοκιμές εχθές το βράδυ ήταν επιτυχείς) και ένα προς Koem( skorpina) που το μόνο που θέλει είναι κεντράρισμα.
> ...




αρα ειχα δίκιο .... ( οι πληροφορίες μου ηταν σωστες ) κύριε Billgout  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο την άποψη σου σε παρακαλώ.


Να το σπάσουμε στα δύο σίγουρα, αλλά φροντίστε να μη βγάλει ο jabarlee το access-list γιατί δεν θα περνάει τίποτα, αφού θα προστεθεί άλλο ένα hop.

MAuVE - spirosco - alexandros - jabarlee - dermanis - dti - κλπ = 6 hops
MAuVE - B52 - billgout- acinonyx - nikpet - ernest0x - dti - κλπ = 7 hops
MAuVE - B52 - spirosco - alexandros - jabarlee - dermanis - dti - κλπ = 7 hops

Δηλαδή θα χαλάσουμε την δεύτερη διαδρομή που τώρα έχουμε.

Ο τεχνικός μου σύμβουλος (όνομα δεν λέω μην τον εκθέσω τον άνθρωπο) μου είπε :

Τα κοψήματα δεν ακούγονται καλά. 
Η σωστή προσέγγιση ακούει στο όνομα QoS (Quality of Service) 

Κάθισα λοιπόν και εγώ και διάβασα και για μία ακόμη φορά είπα cisco και πάλι cisco (εκκρεμούν οι υποκλίσεις του ngia).

Εμαθα λοιπόν ότι οι routers της cisco υποστηρίζουν το NetFlow που σου βγάζει ακτινογραφία όλης της κίνησης.

Ετσι το επόμενο μου project είναι να δώσω προτεραιότητα διέλευσης στα πακέτα VOIP. 
Βέβαια κάνοντας το αυτό μπορεί να κολλήσω τον router και να στριφογυρίζουν τα πακέτα, αλλά έτσι είναι η μοίρα του δικτύου.

Ο πιό άσχετος* σέρνει τον χορό. 

Και τότε με το ospf, αν θυμάστε είχα βγεί και είχα διαγνώσει ότι δεν μας κάνει και βγήκαν οι "γνωρίζοντες" και με πετροβολάγανε όπως τώρα.

Οταν όμως εμφανίσθηκε ο ysam του έγραψα 
"Αν ξέρεις να το κάνεις, πάρε το password του κόμβου μου και κάντο"

Θυμάστε τι τραβάγαμε με το ospf ?

(*) Ασχετος μεν, αλλά Μηχανικός της γενιάς των Μηχανολόγων-Ηλεκτρολόγων και με πολύ, μα πολύ, καλούς συμβούλους.

----------


## Billgout

Υποθέτω, και αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με, ότι το BGP εκτιμά την κίνηση - ποιότητα του link πρώτα απ' όλα και μετά τα hops.
Να μας πούν και ο Spirosco με τον ysam την άποψή τους (ο πρώτος ως πανταχόθεν εμπλεκόμενος κόμβος και ο δεύτερος ως BGP expert)

Είμαι και λίγο ζαλισμένος από τη δουλειά και μάλλον μπερδεύτηκα ελαφρώς.

Παρεπιπτόντως και το Billgout-Acinonyx πάει με πρώτη ευκαιρία για "σπάσιμο".

----------


## sbolis

> Εμαθα λοιπόν ότι οι routers της cisco υποστηρίζουν το NetFlow που σου βγάζει ακτινογραφία όλης της κίνησης.


Αν είχαμε κάτι τέτοιο (που ονειρεύομαι να στήσω στα δικά μου μηχανάκια
αλλά πού χρόνος  ::  ), θα βγάζαμε λαγούς!
πχ. θα βλέπαμε τις μυστικές τουνελιές και την "ανήθικη"* κίνηση σε ντε-τε

*: ξέρω, ξέρω.. η κίνηση δεν μπορεί να είναι ανήθικη

----------


## nikpet

> Παρεπιπτόντως και το Billgout-Acinonyx πάει με πρώτη ευκαιρία για "σπάσιμο".


Και ποιος βλέπετε να μπαίνει στη μέση;

----------


## Billgout

Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχε μια σκέψη του Stean_202 (συγνώμη αν το έγραψα λάθος  ::  ).

Αλλά, δεχόμαστε προτάσεις.....

----------


## nikpet

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχε μια σκέψη του Stean_202 (συγνώμη αν το έγραψα λάθος  ).
> 
> Αλλά, δεχόμαστε προτάσεις.....


Έρχεται σε λιγάκι...  ::

----------


## B52

> Έρχεται σε λιγάκι...


για λεγε ... για λεγε..

----------


## dti

> Να το σπάσουμε στα δύο σίγουρα, αλλά φροντίστε να μη βγάλει ο jabarlee το access-list γιατί δεν θα περνάει τίποτα, αφού θα προστεθεί άλλο ένα hop.
> 
> MAuVE - spirosco - alexandros - jabarlee - dermanis - dti - κλπ = 6 hops
> MAuVE - B52 - billgout- acinonyx - nikpet - ernest0x - dti - κλπ = 7 hops
> MAuVE - B52 - spirosco - alexandros - jabarlee - dermanis - dti - κλπ = 7 hops


Το σωστό είναι:

MAuVE - spirosco - alexandros - jabarlee - dermanis - *outliner* - dti - κλπ = 7 hops
MAuVE - B52 - billgout- acinonyx - nikpet - ernest0x - dti - κλπ = 7 hops
MAuVE - B52 - spirosco - alexandros - jabarlee - dermanis - *outliner* - dti - κλπ = 8 hops

----------


## B52

To Link με spirosco θα ειναι down για λιγο διοτι πραγματοποιουνται δοκιμες σε νεα feeders.......  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ο τεχνικός μου σύμβουλος (όνομα δεν λέω μην τον εκθέσω τον άνθρωπο) μου είπε :
> 
> Τα κοψήματα δεν ακούγονται καλά. 
> Η σωστή προσέγγιση ακούει στο όνομα QoS (Quality of Service) 
> 
> Κάθισα λοιπόν και εγώ και διάβασα και για μία ακόμη φορά είπα cisco και πάλι cisco (εκκρεμούν οι υποκλίσεις του ngia).
> 
> Εμαθα λοιπόν ότι οι routers της cisco υποστηρίζουν το NetFlow που σου βγάζει ακτινογραφία όλης της κίνησης.
> 
> Ετσι το επόμενο μου project είναι να δώσω προτεραιότητα διέλευσης στα πακέτα VOIP.


Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε στο QoS. Στον κόμβο μου λειτουργεί εδω και μήνες. Αν δεν είχα traffic shaping στο link με nikpet δεν θα μπορούσα να δω ούτε το forum με το traffic που περνάει από τα p2p όταν το αφήνω ελεύθερο.

----------


## Capvar

Check το link μας από τις 22:00 δεν πιάνω το ΑΡ σου... μπλόκαρε η κάρτα; Ο router  ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Check το link μας από τις 22:00 δεν πιάνω το ΑΡ σου... μπλόκαρε η κάρτα; Ο router


O router για καποιο λογο, δεν το εχω δει ακομα παρεδωσε πνευμα (κολησε) απο τις 11.10 οπως δειχνει το mrtg......  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Δυστυχως το διαπιστώσαμε .... κύριε εφόσον το ΒΒ Link ( 616-4002 ) ειναι εκτός. Τι να κανουμε εκτος απο υπομονή ;  ::  

 ::  ( Αμάν το μάτιασες ... φτου! φτου! σκόρδα )  ::

----------


## B52

> Δυστυχως το διαπιστώσαμε .... κύριε εφόσον το ΒΒ Link ( 616-4002 ) ειναι εκτός. Τι να κανουμε εκτος απο υπομονή ;  
> 
>  ( Αμάν το μάτιασες ... φτου! φτου! σκόρδα )


Δεν ηταν μονο το δικος σου, ηταν ολα σηκωθηκε στις 7:30 το πρωι..  ::

----------


## Capvar

Εμ κάνε και κανένα restart είπαμε δεν είναι Windows  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Εμ κάνε και κανένα restart είπαμε δεν είναι Windows


Ρε αι'απο δω .....  ::

----------


## B52

```
[email protected]:~# cat /proc/interrupts
           CPU0       
  0:    2155328          XT-PIC  timer
  1:        582          XT-PIC  keyboard
  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade
  5:   13048281          XT-PIC  ath1, eth0, eth1, eth2, eth3
  8:          1          XT-PIC  rtc
  9:          0          XT-PIC  acpi
 10:    3080377          XT-PIC  eth4
 11:    6077664          XT-PIC  ath0
 12:    4291519          XT-PIC  wifi0, PS/2 Mouse
 14:      13892          XT-PIC  ide0
NMI:          0 
LOC:    2155408 
ERR:          0
```

κατι δεν μου αρεσει στον router μου εχει κατσει η ath1 μαζι με την τετραπλη το Σ/Κ θα πεσουν αλλαγες μπας και την διωξουμε απο εκει..  ::  
η netgear εχει προβλημα που ειναι μαζι με το mouse ?  ::

----------


## maxfuels

*χμμμ* ... νομίζω οτι εχουν στριμωχτεί λιγάκι το ποντίκι με την Netgear Οπως οι 2 κύριοι....

----------


## TyRO

Τασο ισως εισαι ο μονος που μπορει να με σωσει!
Χρειαζομαι ρυθμιση του πιατου μουυυυυ και δεν βρισκω τροπο.
Ο Capvar που μεχρι τωρα μου στεκεται με το παραπανω το παιδι... δυστυχως δεν βρισκει την PCMCIA καρτα του για να κανουμε το Tuning.
Ο φιλος Billgout τρεχει συνεχεια και δεν προλαβαινει οποτε δεν υπαρχει τροπος να μπω στην οικογενεια. Αν και οποτε προλαβαινεις ειτε εσυ ειτε οποιοσδηποτε απο δυτικα προαστεια ας μου αφησει ενα PM να κανονισουμε.
Αντε τα λεμε παιδια ευχαριστω

----------


## B52

Επειδη και εγω τρεχω θα δουμε ποτε θα σε φτιαξουμε και εσενα...  ::

----------


## B52

Θα υπαρξει down time στον 1o router για καθαριοτητα και συντηρηση για μια ωρα περιπου........  ::  
ο 2ος θα πεζει κανονικα.......

----------


## Cha0s

Πριν που είχες πέσει ήταν τυχαίο ή ήταν στο πρόγραμμα;

----------


## B52

Οχι δεν ηταν στο προγραμμα μαλλον απο την πολυ σκονη και την αποτομη ζεστη μεσα στο δωματιο που στεγαζονται οι routers θελουν ενα φυσηγματακι οι ψυκτρες ......  ::  ενα χρονο και πεζουν ετσι και μιας και ερχεται καλοκαιρι ας τους κρατησουμε καθαρους......

----------


## B52

done .... η συντηρηση τελειωσε επιτυχως..  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Φάνηκε  :: 

Με το που σηκώθηκες αμέσως περνάνε 5mbit από το Link με Stefano  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Μεχρι το τελος της βδομαδας θα εχει μπει ξανα ΑΡ στον κομβο μετα απο 2 χρονια  ::  αποχης αλλα θα ειναι μονο για πελατες αποστασεως εως 1KM και πολυ λεω.....  ::  
Εχουν μαζευτει 3-4 ατομα που θελουν να μπουν στο δυκτιο και πρεπει να τους εξυπερετησουμε.  ::

----------


## alsafi

Και πανω που ελεγα σε ποιον κομβο να συνδεθω  ::   ::   ::  
Πιστευω μπορεις να κανες μια "ΜΙΚΡΗ" εξερεση για μενα.(τι 1km τι 10km) Ετσι δεν ειναι??????

----------


## Cha0s

alsafi αν κάνεις τέτοιο λινκ όμως μετά η μαμά σου θα λέει ότι εχεις το χειρότερο!

Ξανασκέψου το  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Τις επομενες 2-3 ωρες θα θπαρχουν διακοπες στην λειτουργια του κομβου (βλεπε εναν 1540 στα 12 μετρα)  ::

----------


## john70

Στα 12 ????  ::   ::   ::  

Παλιά ήξερα το "στα 4"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


Καλά λίνκ¨  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Δεν υπηρξαν καθολου διακοπες στον κομβο και τελικα μπηκε και το ΑΡ και παιζει στο καναλι 6.... σε λιγο θα ποσταρω και δοκιμαστικες ip..  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Κύριε Τάσο μπορείς να μας πεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για να συνδεθεί κάποιος στο AP σου τι κινήσεις πρέπει να κάνει ; 

( Πρέπει να σου ζητήσει IP , εχεις MacFilter κλπ κλπ... )  ::  

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον απο κάποιους κοντινούς client για να συνδεθούν  ::  

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ εκ των προτέρων ...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

pm για να παρουν ip ....  ::

----------


## tlogic

Το http://mrtg.b52.awmn εδώ και δύο μέρες δε δουλεύει.

Απλά το αναφέρω μιας και ήταν αρκετά χρήσιμο  ::

----------


## B52

thanks t-logic θα το φτιαξω αμεσα....  ::

----------


## B52

Μετα απο restart του server δεν ειχε σηκωθει το rc.virtual και γι'αυτο δεν ειχε σηκωθει η 10.42.44.18 στην οποια ακουει το mrtg....  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Βήτα πενήντα δυό που είσαι ;;;  ::  
Τοκ .. τοκ ... τοκ .. Μπαααα ούτε εδω είναι ....
Τεσπα αμα τον δει κανένας πεστε του χαιρετίσματα και απο εμένα .....  ::

----------


## spirosco

Με το νεο του auto για να τον βρεις πρεπει να κανεις αιτηση πρωτα...
Αντε ρε, καλο λιωσιμο  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Με το νεο του auto για να τον βρεις πρεπει να κανεις αιτηση πρωτα...
> Αντε ρε, καλο λιωσιμο


Σπύρο αστον νεο παιδί είναι  ::  αλλα τα αλόγατα είναι πολλά ... Εγω στην γιορτή του θα του πάρω δώρο ενα ζευγάρι .... χέρια καινούργια !

χαχαχχχχαχααα  ::

----------


## tlogic

Από εχτές το link Β52 - maxfuels είναι κάτω όπως αναφέρει
και ο nantito σε άλλο post.

Εκανα reboot στο router του Σίμου αλλα δεν άλλαξε κάτι.

Κάνοντας scan πιάνω το Access Point και άλλο ένα link
σου Τάσο αλλά το ΒΒ δεν το βρίσκει καθόλου.

Πιθανώς να έχει κουνήσει καμία κεραία ή κανένα καλώδιο
από τη θέση.

Αν μπορείς ρίχτου μια ματια  ::

----------


## B52

οκ το τσεκαρω.....

----------


## B52

Μαλλον ειχε κολησει η καρτα παντως τωρα ειναι οκ.... thanks tlogik.

----------


## B52

::

----------


## alsafi

Γιατί τέτοια χαρά βρε Τάσο???  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πάλι βλακεία έκανες ε???  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Κύριε *Β52* αν εχεις την ευγενη καλοσύνη σε παρακαλώ πολύ να καταχωρίσεις το Λινκ που εχουμε στο WIND project. 
Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων .....  ::

----------


## B52

Εχθες μετα απο προσπαθειες ολη την ημερα απο τον stelios1540,spirosco,aimos,biilgout το λινκ με billgout δεν βγηκε και μαλλον δεν βγαινει λογο εμποδιων (σπιτια).

Εχω 2 iface (a η b) που καθονται, εχω πολυ καλη θεα προς ολες τις μεριες του οριζοντα και αν ειναι καποιος κοντα (4,5 χιλ.) ευχαριστως να δοκιμαζαμε κανα λινκ... 
Οσοι ενδιαφερονται να ποσταρουν απο κατω...

Eπισης φτιαχτηκε καλυτερα το λινκ με hook και αλλαχτηκε και το feeder στο link με spirosco ως αποτελεσμα να κλειδωσει στα 54mbps με 10dbm txpower και -60 σημα.... 
Σημερα η αυριο θα γινει και μια βελτιωση (οσο περνει) και στο λινκ με τον philip633.
To Σ/Κ που ερχετε μαλλον θα γυρισει και το λινκ maxfuels-b52 σε Α.

b52

----------


## tlogic

> To Σ/Κ που ερχετε μαλλον θα γυρισει και το λινκ maxfuels-b52 σε Α.


Αψογα!!!

----------


## koem

Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ καθότι δεν έχω πλέον κανέναν τρόπο σύνδεσης με το awmn... στα 2.4 ή πιο πάνω  ::  

το σπίτι μου στο Δάσος το βλέπεις χαλαρά... όποτε μου πεις το γυρίζω σε 1/2 λεπτό...

----------


## maxfuels

Οπότε σήμερα θα ανέβω στην ταράτσα να πλύνω λίγο τον Router ( εχει πιάσει 3 κιλά καστανόχωμα ) να τον γιαλύσω και να ετοιμαστώ. Αυτός ο Β52 χτυπάει σαν τους τυφώνες ... εκει που δεν τον περιμένεις εμφανίζεται ολοκληρώνει το καταστροφικό του εργο με επιτυχία και ύστερα ... εξαφανίζεται  ::

----------


## Billgout

> Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ καθότι δεν έχω πλέον κανέναν τρόπο σύνδεσης με το awmn... στα 2.4 ή πιο πάνω


Έφυγες πάνω από την omni μου? Γιατί μέχρι εχθές το βράδυ σε έβλεπα στο AP.

----------


## koem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koem
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ καθότι δεν έχω πλέον κανέναν τρόπο σύνδεσης με το awmn... στα 2.4 ή πιο πάνω 
> 
> 
> Έφυγες πάνω από την omni μου? Γιατί μέχρι εχθές το βράδυ σε έβλεπα στο AP.


Αν κάτσει το Link με τον Τάσο θα φύγω... κάθε μέρα επιστρέφω σπίτι μετά τις 7, θα δω όταν γυρίσω

----------


## B52

Το λινκ με Maxfuels παιζει πλεον αναβαθμισμενο...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Το λινκ με Maxfuels παιζει πλεον αναβαθμισμενο... :D


Κάνετε τίποτε εργασίες τώρα γιατί ο φλαπογράφος μου κατέγραψε το path σας και από τις δύο διαδρομές που διαθέτω (keyman - sv1gfu) 

Network From Flaps Duration Reuse Path
h 10.17.111.0/24 10.2.8.141 1 00:00:41 4272 3759 1317 633 146 
*> 10.17.120.0/24 10.2.8.141 1 00:00:41 4272 3759 1317 633 736 
*> 10.40.125.0/24 10.2.8.182 3 00:37:23 891 410 3180 3341 
*> 10.42.43.0/24 10.2.8.141 1 00:02:21 4272 3759 1317 633 616 4002 1974 4526 
h 10.42.47.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:00:31 891 410 913 72 2804 2801 45 1286 616 4002 1974 
*> 10.2.8.141 1 00:02:21 4272 3759 1317 633 616 4002 1974 
h 10.42.48.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:00:31 891 410 913 72 2804 2801 45 1286 616 4002 
*> 10.2.8.141 1 00:02:21 4272 3759 1317 633 616 4002

----------


## maxfuels

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον B52 για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια που πρόσφερε ακόμα μια φορά στην εξέλιξη του κόμβου Maxfuels #4002. Πραγματκά και δεν το κρύβω ο Β52 απο την 1η στιγμή εχει σταθεί στο πλευρό μου αρωγός προσπαθειών για οποια αναβάθμιση εχω κάνει. Ευχαριστώ επίσης τον Spirorsco ( thanks Σπυρο ! ) αλλά και τους Special - Philip για την αμεση βοήθεια που χρειάστηκε.  ::

----------


## special

Μπραβο σιμο για της προσπαθειες σας,αντε και περισοτερα λινκ  ::   ::

----------


## machine22

traceroute to 10.17.121.1 (10.17.121.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 rooter.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.65) 0.456 ms 0.388 ms 1.165 ms
2 gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89) 0.704 ms 0.673 ms 0.626 ms
3 gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41) 1.945 ms 2.774 ms 1.591 ms
4 gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162) 3.555 ms 3.187 ms 4.487 ms
5 gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185) 4.295 ms 3.667 ms 3.250 ms
6 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 4.284 ms 4.404 ms 5.048 ms
7 gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202) 5.608 ms 3.863 ms 4.626 ms
8	* * * * * *
Εκεί κολλάει σε αρκετές διευθύνσεις που κανονικά πάνε από εκεί.
Να φανταστώ ότι κόλλησε το bgp?

----------


## Cha0s

Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ από εδώ.

Για ώρα κολήσαμε εκεί μέχρι να πάρει χαμπάρι το BGP να μας πάει από την άλλη...

----------


## tlogic

```
traceroute to 10.17.119.141 (10.17.119.141), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  ns (10.42.47.1)  11.943 ms  0.184 ms  0.113 ms
 2  wrap (10.42.47.251)  0.418 ms  0.331 ms  0.239 ms
 3  gw-tlogic.maxfuels.awmn (10.42.47.246)  7.561 ms  2.669 ms  2.509 ms
 4  10.42.44.113 (10.42.44.113)  7.632 ms  3.272 ms  3.200 ms
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
```

Τάσο κάπου σε σένα φαίνεται να κολάει η διαδρομή.

----------


## B52

Ρε παιδια φτιαχνουμε τα λινκ οποτε φυσιολογικο ειναι να κολλαει καπου σε μια, δυο μερες δεν θα κολλαει πουθενα...  ::

----------


## Philip

Της τελευταίες ημέρες γίνονται αρκετές αλλαγές και στον κόμβο μου (633) και στον κόμβο του Τάσου (616) οπότε υπομονή μέχρι διορθωθούν τα πράγματα.

Τάσο ένα πρωινό  ::  


```
[[email protected]] interface> aggregate-monitor 
    received-packets-per-second: 7812
       received-bits-per-second: 50.2Mbps
        sent-packets-per-second: 7809
           sent-bits-per-second: 50.2Mbps
```

Μόλις κάνω και την τελική αναδιάταξη πιστεύω να είναι ακόμα καλυτέρα.  ::

----------


## B52

Σηκωθηκε ακομα ενα λινκ με κομβο στα 200 μετρα απο εμενα (b52-data club) και με ελπιδα απο εκει για πιο πανω....  ::  
Ολος ο εξοπλισμος ειναι δικος μου απλα παραχωρηθηκε η ταρατσα (6 οροφοι).....
Πολυ καλη θεα και πλεον απο αυτο το Σ/Κ απο εκει θα πεζει και η omni μου (awmn-616-ap).....

Fotos απο τον κομβο.....

----------


## B52

συνεχεια...

----------


## B52

συνεχεια.....

----------


## B52

αυτες μονο...  ::

----------


## B52

> Τάσο ένα πρωινό


....τα feeders σου ειναι ετοιμα και αμα τα δεις θα παθεις κατι και θα θες να τα βαλεις μεσα στο δωματιο για διακοσμιτικα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Φίλλιπα ο Τασος εχει μπερδευτεί και τα εχει κανει τα feeder επάργυρα !  ::  χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## sv1gfu

Καλησπέρα Φιλε Β52.

Στις foto σου ειδα τον γερανο που ειναι στημενος στον κηφισο, και καταλαβα οτι εχουμε καθαρη οπτικη. Αν εχεις if και διαθεση βγενη σιγουρα ενα bb μεταξη μας. εγω απο εξωπλησμο ειμαι ετοιμος. Ριξε και μια ματια στο wind http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4272 και πες μου.

----------


## B52

Σου εστειλα και pm με τα τηλ. να τα πουμε αλλα κατσε να στα γραψω και εδω...
Απο οτι βλεπω στις photo σου εισαι πολυ κοντα με τον Τενορο (Tenorism), πανω κατω κοντα στο χιλιομετρο για στειλτου ενα pm, επισης βλεπω οτι εχεις πολυ καλη θεα με Πειραια. 
Μια γρηγορη σκεψη που μου περασε απο το μυαλο ειναι να σπαγαμε το λινκ που εχω με hook (πειραιας 8,2km 3 χρονια build) στα 2 αλλα αυτο πρεπει να το κανονισουμε να ερθω απο την ταρατσα σου να δουμε αν ειναι εφικτο...  ::

----------


## Capvar

Εμείς όχι....;  ::  
Οργανώσου... να σε κάνουμε Lord of The Ring

----------


## B52

Σημερα σηκωθηκε η omni με ssid "awmn-ap-b52data" στο καναλι 9...
για δοκιμες μπορουν να βαλουν τις παρακατω ip: 

10.42.49.50 εως 62 με mask 255.255.255.192 και gateway την 
10.42.49.1 

αν θελουν μονιμες ip ας ποσταρουν εδω.....

----------


## Billgout

Ναι. Το έπιασα και εγώ αν και η κεραία κοιτάει λίγο πιο αριστερά. Το έχεις χαμηλωμένο?

----------


## B52

100Mw ....  ::  
θα τα πουμε το βραδακι voip...

----------


## papashark

*m*illi vs *M*ega

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

> *m*illi vs *M*ega


Αν ήταν έτσι θα το έπιανα και με το φούρνο μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Nα και τι 'πιανει' η omni...

----------


## maxfuels

Που εισαι λιμενάρχη χαμήλωσε ισχύ γιατί θα σηκώσω εγω απο επάνω και θα φύγετε ψητά κοτόπουλα !  ::  Δεν θα μας κάψεις ζωντανους επειδή σήκωσες ομνι!

----------


## papashark

Παλικάρια άμα είναι να ψήσετε κοτόπουλα να έρθουμε για μάσα, γιατί για περιστέρια μονάχα δεν είναι νόστιμα...

----------


## kats

καλως σας βρηκα..σημερα συνδεθηκα με Ips 10,44,187,26 και 27
ευχαριστω τον Β52 καi τον nikosaei για το στησιμο του εξοπλισμου!

καλως σας βρηκα!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Ο server ns3 παρεδωσε πνευμα σημερα το μεσημερι...(HD) ολες οι υπηρεσιες που ετρεχαν σε αυτον (asterisk,mrtg,ftp,www και αλλα διαφορα)
θα επανελθουν σε λιγες ελπιζω ωρες-μερες .....
Oσοι ηταν connect πανω στον asterisk μου ας κανουν λιγο υπομονη μεχρι να επανελθουν ολα οπως ηταν πριν...

b52

----------


## B52

O δισκος αλλαχτηκε και σιγα σιγα θε επανερχονται και οι υπηρεσιες μια μια.....  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Οσο πνιγμένος και αν εισαι παντα τα φερνεις βόλτα !  ::

----------


## B52

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους... και θελω να αναφερω οτι βγηκε ενα καινουργιο Link με τον spirosco απο τον καινουργιο μου κομβο (7091 fightclub) και οπως καταλαβατε θα ακολουθησουν απο εδω (7091) πολλοι game servers και πιθανον official του line age II...  ::  
Εδω ειναι στημενα 50 pcακια τα οποια ολη μερα βαρανε call of duty II και counter strike.........

Αυτα για την ωρα και νεοτερα αυριο......

b52

edit: μεσα στο μαγαζι πεζει ΑP οποτε καφες και laptop απαραιτητα.......
για οποιον το επισκευτει........  ::

----------


## papashark

> Χρονια πολλα σε ολους... και θελω να αναφερω οτι βγηκε ενα καινουργιο Link με τον spirosco απο τον καινουργιο μου κομβο (7091 b52-internet cafe) και οπως καταλαβατε θα ακολουθησουν απο εδω (7091) πολλοι game servers και πιθανον official του line age II...  
> Εδω ειναι στημενα 50 pcακια τα οποια ολη μερα βαρανε call of duty II και counter strike.........
> 
> Αυτα για την ωρα και νεοτερα αυριο......
> 
> b52
> 
> edit: μεσα στο μαγαζι πεζει ΑP οποτε καφες και laptop απαραιτητα.......
> για οποιον το επισκευτει........


Καλορίζικο και καλές δουλείες  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Χρόνια πολλά ! Καλορίζικο και καλές δουλειές !!!

----------


## maxfuels

Το απόγευμα θα ειμαι εκεί. Πες στην κοπέλλα να μου φτιαξει ενα x2 εσπρέσσο! . Αντε καλές δουλειες φίλε !!!!! 

(Υ.γ) Δεν στήνεις και κανένα πρωτάθλημα CS να γινει χαμός !

----------


## gbouros

> Χρονια πολλα σε ολους... και θελω να αναφερω οτι βγηκε ενα καινουργιο Link με τον spirosco απο τον καινουργιο μου κομβο (7091 b52-internet cafe) και οπως καταλαβατε θα ακολουθησουν απο εδω (7091) πολλοι game servers και πιθανον official του line age II...  
> Εδω ειναι στημενα 50 pcακια τα οποια ολη μερα βαρανε call of duty II και counter strike.........
> 
> Αυτα για την ωρα και νεοτερα αυριο......
> 
> b52
> 
> edit: μεσα στο μαγαζι πεζει ΑP οποτε καφες και laptop απαραιτητα.......
> για οποιον το επισκευτει........


Καλές δουλειές.
Γράψε και καμιά διεύθυνση να περάσουμε.
Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία το Lineage II.

----------


## dti

Χρόνια Πολλά Τάσο, με πολλά και γρήγορα links παντού!!!
Καλορίζικο και το internet cafe (που πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο συνδεδεμένο στο awmn)!!!

----------


## alsafi

call of duty II ?????
line age II ??????
counter strike ????
Και από πού βγάζω κάρτα μέλους??? ::   ::   ::   :: 




Αν ναι ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

ΩΩΩ!!!ποτε θα στηθει ο cs server να παιζουμε και εμεις????

Χρονια πολλα και καλες δουλειες!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλορίζικο το link Τάσσο!

Άσχετο, ο ICQ server λειτουργεί; Δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ...  ::

----------


## B52

> Καλορίζικο το link Τάσσο!
> 
> Άσχετο, ο ICQ server λειτουργεί; Δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ...



Λειτουργει αλλα μαλλον εχεις ξεχασει το Pass σου...
σου στελνω με πμ καινουργιο για να κανεις login...  ::

----------


## B52

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας .... οσο για τη διευθηνση νομιζα οτι θα ηταν ευκολο να το δειτε απο το wind..... (7091)......

Λοιπον η διευθηνση ειναι Σπετσων 47 στην πλατεια Μπουρναζιου...και το ονομα του cafe ειναι fight club ....ονομα και πραγμα....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Να πάρει τώρα γύρισαμε από εκεί, έπρεπε να σας επισκευφτούμε με τον μικρό να δει που θα παίζει σε λίγα χρόνια.. λέμε τωρα..

----------


## B52

> Να πάρει τώρα γύρισαμε από εκεί, έπρεπε να σας επισκευφτούμε με τον μικρό να δει που θα παίζει σε λίγα χρόνια.. λέμε τωρα..


Σε περιμενω αυριο....  ::  αντε να δεις και μια ωραια γυναικα που θα σε σερβιρει.........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Τάσο έχεις δει την γυναίκα μου.. δεν νομίζω να χρειάζομαι κάτι άλλο, άσε που δύσκολα θα βρείς κάτι καλύτερο..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

Καλορίζικο Τάσο.

Και με πολλές "προφυλάξεις" (antivirus, firewalls, ματζούνια κτλ)  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Εγω παντως εκανα μια επισκεψη στο φίλο μου. Το μαγαζί ειναι φοβερό και Κατάλληλο για CS Championship ! Εχει 40 ολοκαίνουργιους Υ/Η με TFT μονιτορς και μια ομορφη ξανθουλα σερβιτορα. Απο οτι δε εμαθα θα υπάρξει σύντομα και HOT SPOT για τους AWMNακιδες ! Παντως εγω συνδεθηκα εχτες με το laptop απο εκει και με πολυ καλές ταχύτητες. 
Για αλλη μια φορά ΕΥΓΕ στο Τασσο !

----------


## Azeros

Μπράβο παιδιά έχετε κάνει ζηλευτή δουλειά!!

----------


## andreas

> Εγω παντως εκανα μια επισκεψη στο φίλο μου. Το μαγαζί ειναι φοβερό και Κατάλληλο για CS Championship ! Εχει 40 ολοκαίνουργιους Υ/Η με TFT μονιτορς και μια ομορφη ξανθουλα σερβιτορα. Απο οτι δε εμαθα θα υπάρξει σύντομα και HOT SPOT για τους AWMNακιδες ! Παντως εγω συνδεθηκα εχτες με το laptop απο εκει και με πολυ καλές ταχύτητες. 
> Για αλλη μια φορά ΕΥΓΕ στο Τασσο !



αντε! ποτε θα οργανωσουμε ενα ??  ::

----------


## B52

Εχθες εγινε η μαχη αναμεσα στην ομαδα του Capvar και ενω εχανε 2-0 τελικα καταφεραν και γυρισαν το game υπερ τους απεναντι στην ομαδα του fight club.....  ::  
Nα αναφερω μονο οτι ολα τα λεφτα ηταν η κερκιδα που ειχε σχηματιστει για την καθε ομαδα...... ο υπολοιπος κοσμος....  ::

----------


## Capvar

Σα ρώσικη εφημερίδα τα γράφεις... 
Τα score ήταν ως εξής:
82-100 (χασαμε)
98-100 (χάσαμε ξανά)
100-96 (η αρχή του τέλους)
100-70 (το πικρό τους τέλος)
Ήταν μέχρι να ξεσκουριάσουμε  ::   ::   ::  
Ας μάθουν search & destroy να γίνονται επικές μονομαχίες...
 ::  Εσύ που ήσουνα;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Καλή χρονιά καλές δουλειές...  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Το mrtg ειναι up & running again....  :: 

mrtg.b52.awmn

----------


## B52

Εξελιξεις για το line age 2 εδω.....

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18509

----------


## B52

To Σ/Κ θα γινει προσπαθεια να βγει ενα λινκ απο fight club με Ngia.....
επισης το προηγουμενο Σ/Κ ειχε γινει ακομα μια προσπαθεια να βγει ενα λινκ με tlogik αλλα δυστηχως ενα ψηλο κτηριο απο την πλευρα του tlogik δεν μας αφησε να το κανουμε....
Ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ετοιμος για το λινκ με Ngia και την Κυριακη τα ευχαριστα νεα.. αν υπαρχουν..  ::  

b52

----------


## nvak

Καλή επιτυχία  ::  είναι γεγονός ότι έμεινε πίσω ο Νικήτας στο wind  ::

----------


## maxfuels

χεχε χαιρομαι ιδιαίτερα γιατι ειμαι και client στον Νικήτα απο το γραφείο. Αλλα η ουσία ειναι οτι το λινκ αυτό θα αποτελέσει μια πολυ καλή γραμμή επικοινωνίας μεταξύ Ζωγράφου - Περιστερίου. Καλή επιτυχία λοιπον περιμένουμε τα νεα.

----------


## B52

Για προσβαση στον ftp://10.42.44.1 η ftp://ftp.b52.awmn στειλτε Pm για login & password.
H προσβαση με username & password awmn awmn καταργηθηκε....  ::  

b52

----------


## maxfuels

Συνάντηση Kόμβων/Clients ( Nikpet / Ataraxos / B52 / Spirosco / Phillip / Billgout / Special / Tlogik / Koem / Maxfuels / Nikosaei )Δυτικών προαστίων την ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 8/3 07.00 το απόγευμα στο Internet Cafe του B52 που είναι στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Περιστέρι. Και όποιος ακόμα θέλει και μπορεί είναι καλοδεχούμενος.

----------


## B52

Αυτες τις μερες θα βγει ενα λινκ ακομα απο το fightclub με τον Mauve, και αν προλαβω θα σηκωσω και μια omni στον κομβο 7091 (fightclub) για την εξυπηρετηση νεων client.... (βασικη προυποθεση να προλαβω να παω να παρω μια omni απο τον Στρατο (privenet).  ::  
Επισης απο τον κομβο dataclub το Σαββατο θα βγει ενα λινκ με Kats...
Aυτα και νεοτερα οταν υπαρξουν....  ::  

EDIT: εστησα και το prtg και μου φενετε αρκετα καλο... για ριχτε μια ματια.. τρεχει σε windows και κανει παπαδες....  ::  
Ειναι δοκιμαστικο και δεν εχω προσθεσει ολα τα λινκ....
Οποιος το θελει το ανεβαζω στο dc......

http://prtg.b52.awmn

b52

----------


## tlogic

> Επισης απο τον κομβο dataclub το Σαββατο θα βγει ενα λινκ με Kats...


Εμείς θα κάνουμε καμία δοκιμή ?  ::

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Επισης απο τον κομβο dataclub το Σαββατο θα βγει ενα λινκ με Kats...
> 
> 
> Εμείς θα κάνουμε καμία δοκιμή ?


Nαι..

b52

----------


## maxfuels

Ετοίμασε 10 καρέκλες για τις 8.00 το βράδυ μπας και καθησουμε. Ρε Τlogik δεν ερχεσαι καμια βόλτα απο κει και εσύ ;

----------


## B52

Ετοιμες ειναι ....  ::  

b52

----------


## DotKom

Τάσο σε λίγο σου έρχομαι...  ::   ::  σήμερα θα παραγγείλω καφέ !!!  ::

----------


## B52

Το λινκ με τον Mauve απο fightclub ειναι Up & Runnig με ισχυς 10db και signal -58  :: 
Αυριο θα εχω και την omni οπου θα αναρτηθει στο fightclub μεσα στη βδομαδα... επισης ειναι στα σκαρια ενα λινκ με τον Montechristo και αυτο απο το fightclub...
To λινκ απο το dataclub με Κats δεν εχει βγει ακομα λογω οτι εχθες ηταν τα καταστηματα κλειστα και δεν μπορεσα να αγορασω ενα πιατακι... θα γινει και αυτο ομως μεσα στη βδομαδα...

b52
tasos

----------


## Vigor

Μπράβο Τάσο! Αειθαλής!  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

ωραια αντε να δουμε ασπρη μερα  :Stick Out Tongue: 
montechristo μετα τα συζηταμε μαζι  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Β52 αυτο με το limit θα το θυμαμαι  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Πλακα κανω  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## maxfuels

Εαν βγει το λίνκ με τον Monte τότε να πάρετε και αυτόν τον Maiden ως client να τον ξεφορτωθώ να ησυχάσω.  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

κλαψ κλαψ κανεις δεν με θελει πια... αλλα εγω θα σας σπασω τα νευρα

maxfuels... δεν παω πουθενα πουθενα... εδω θα μεινω!!!!!

στο εχω ξαναπει δε σε αλλαζω εσενα την πατησες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tireas

Αλλάξανε τα πράγματα

----------


## B52

> Αλλάξανε τα πράγματα


Οχι για πολυ εως καθολου θα ελεγα...  ::  



```
[email protected]:/var/named/zone# traceroute 10.2.8.1
traceroute to 10.2.8.1 (10.2.8.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns5.b52.awmn (10.42.44.250)  0.413 ms  0.270 ms  0.245 ms
 2  gw-b52.b52-dataclub.awmn (10.42.49.250)  0.584 ms  0.868 ms  0.868 ms
 3  gw-dataclub.fightclub.awmn (10.42.52.101)  1.553 ms  1.198 ms  1.111 ms
 4  gw-fightclub.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.158)  2.432 ms  2.592 ms  2.080 ms
 5  ap.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.1)  2.845 ms  2.727 ms  2.394 ms
```

Και θα αλλαξουν κι αλλο....  ::  

b52

----------


## gkapog

Προς B52 (fight club) θα κάνουμε το Link?? Εχω ένα πιάτο έτοιμο....

----------


## B52

Εγω ομως δεν εχω ετοιμο το ηλεκτολογικο κουτι...  ::  μολις τελειωσω με το κουτι μεσα στη βδομαδα θα κανουμε δοκιμες και με εσενα και με τον Modechristo...  ::  Λιγο υπομονη εχω πολυ περιορισμενο χρονο.

b52

----------


## jeriperi

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8623
με τη βοηθεια του nikosaei και jimis123 καταφερα να συνδεθω,ειμαι νεος πελατης στο ap σας,σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

O server του κομβου (PIII 850 512ram) αναβαθμιστηκε μετα απο 4 χρονια προφορας στο AWMN σε ενα πιο δυνατο μηχανακι (P4 3,6 2 gb ram και 2 terra hd raid 1,5). 
Επισης στηθηκε καινιουργιος FTP με πολυ φρεσκο 'πραγμα' και για να τον επισκευτειτε απλα δωστε ftp://ftp.b52.awmn  :: 
Αν θελετε να κανετε καποιο upload απλα καντε login με user/pass : upload
και ανεβαστε οτι νομιζετε οτι ειναι χρησιμο (1tb space). ftp://upload:[email protected]
Στο ιδιο μηχανακι τρεχουν ακομα :
apache,icqserver,prtg,dclient και ετοιμαζονται κι αλλα ομορφα.  ::  

enjoy.  ::

----------


## B52

Kαποιος 10.47.x.x κανει Mirror τον ftp μου ...  ::   ::   ::  να'ναι καλα..  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Kαποιος 10.47.x.x κανει Mirror τον ftp μου ...    να'ναι καλα..


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## B52

Ο κομβος dataclub θα ειναι down για καμια ωρα για διαφορες εργασιες...

----------


## B52

Ο κομβος dataclub ειναι up με ενα ακομα καινουργιο Link με tlogic....
Μπηκε ενας 4πλος ανταπτορας με 4 minipci (1 lancom - 1 cm9 - 2 cm6) + netgear 311 για το AP.

Ο κομβος dataclub πλεον φιλοξενει 3bb + 1ΑP 
bb link b52 (616)
bb tlogic (1974)
bb fightclub (7091)
AP awmn-b52data

Στατιστικα του κομβου dataclub υπαρχουν στο http://prtg.b52.awmn



```
[email protected]:#traceroute 10.42.49.102 
traceroute to 10.42.49.102 (10.42.49.102), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.488 ms  0.172 ms  0.177 ms
 2  router2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.250)  0.435 ms  0.342 ms  0.289 ms
 3  gw-b52-dataclub.awmn (10.42.49.250)  7.499 ms  1.749 ms  1.886 ms
 4  gw-dataclub-tlogic.awmn (10.42.49.102)  3.289 ms  2.939 ms  1.993 ms
```

Απομενει το λινκ με Montechristo.... απο dataclub αυριο η το πολυ μεθαυριο.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

αντε η σειρά του monte τωρα !

Μπράβο Τάσο.

----------


## B52

Μεσα εδω καταφερα και μαζεψα σχεδον ολες τις photo που ειχα με οτι εχει σχεση με το AWMN. Υπαρχουν photos απο την εποχη που ειχα παει στην πρωτη κοπη πιτας που ειχε γινει στα ΤΕΙ του Αιγαλεου... παλιες καλες εποχες..  :: 
Σε οποιον ειναι ευκολο ας κανει upload εδω οτι εχει απο photos που εχουν σχεση με το δυκτιο..  ::

----------


## B52

Επιτελους μετα απο προσπαθεια 3 ημερων και στην αρχη 'σκαλισμα' με mojiro και μετα με τη βοηθεια του Chaos o κομβος παιζει στην ουσια σαν ενας router με vlans αφου το routing γινετε πια μονο στον ενα..  ::  
Θα φτιαξω ενα tutorial στο thread του Mtik μιας και τελικα ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινει....  ::  


```
[[email protected]] routing bgp peer> print
Flags: X - disabled 
 0   instance=default remote-address=10.80.182.195 remote-as=92 tcp-md5-key="" multihop=no route-reflect=no hold-time=10s ttl=1 
     in-filter=bgp out-filter=bgp 

 1 X instance=default remote-address=10.42.44.250 remote-as=616 tcp-md5-key="" multihop=no route-reflect=no hold-time=10s ttl=1 
     in-filter=bgp out-filter=bgp 

 2   instance=default remote-address=10.42.44.202 remote-as=633 tcp-md5-key="" multihop=no route-reflect=no hold-time=10s ttl=1 
     in-filter=bgp out-filter=bgp 

 3   instance=default remote-address=10.17.119.201 remote-as=1286 tcp-md5-key="" multihop=no route-reflect=no hold-time=10s ttl=1 
     in-filter=bgp out-filter=bgp 

 4   instance=default remote-address=10.42.44.75 remote-as=276 tcp-md5-key="" multihop=no route-reflect=no hold-time=10s ttl=1 
     in-filter=bgp out-filter=bgp 

 5   instance=default remote-address=10.42.44.114 remote-as=4002 tcp-md5-key="" multihop=no route-reflect=no hold-time=10s ttl=1 
     in-filter=bgp out-filter=bgp 

 6   instance=default remote-address=10.42.44.242 remote-as=6474 tcp-md5-key="" multihop=no route-reflect=no hold-time=10s ttl=1 
     in-filter=bgp out-filter=bgp 

 7   instance=default remote-address=10.42.44.246 remote-as=413 tcp-md5-key="" multihop=no route-reflect=no hold-time=10s ttl=1 
     in-filter=bgp out-filter=bgp
```

To επομενο βημα ειναι το routing να γινετε στο LINUX ...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> To επομενο βημα ειναι το routing να γινετε στο LINUX


Μπράβο Τάσο, είσαι στο σωστό δρόμο.

----------


## stafan

> Επιτελους μετα απο προσπαθεια 3 ημερων και στην αρχη 'σκαλισμα' με mojiro και μετα με τη βοηθεια του Chaos o κομβος παιζει στην ουσια σαν ενας router με vlans αφου το routing γινετε πια μονο στον ενα..  
> Θα φτιαξω ενα tutorial στο thread του Mtik μιας και τελικα ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινει....


Μπράβο Τάσο, παίζει χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο να έχεις όλα σου τα ασύρματα if σαν ap;  ::

----------


## B52

> Μπράβο Τάσο, παίζει χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο να έχεις όλα σου τα ασύρματα if σαν ap;


Οχι δυστυχως πρεπει να ειναι σε ap-bridge ολα τα if ...  ::  αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια ετσι τα ειχα εκτος με το λινκ με koem που το γυρισα πριν το δοκιμασω  ::  οποτε το testαρο και τα λεμε παλι.  ::

----------


## B52

> Μπράβο Τάσο, παίζει χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο να έχεις όλα σου τα ασύρματα if σαν ap;


Δεν παιζει.. κακο αυτο...  ::  
Προσπαθει να κανει establish αλλα δεν.. θα το ξανακοιταξω ομως αν παιζει με bridge η τελος παντων με καποιο αλλο τροπο..

----------


## B52

Φτιαχτηκαν vlans... στο slakware 

```
vconfig add eth0 10
```

οπου 10 ειναι το lanid το ιδιο πρεπει να ειναι και στο Mtik...  ::  

τους δινουμε ip με:
ifconfig eth0.10 10.x.x.x netmask 255.x.x.x

με ifconfig -a τσεκαρουμε την υπαρξη τους..



```
[email protected]:~# ifconfig -a
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:CC:A1:4C:5B  
          inet addr:10.42.44.10  Bcast:10.42.44.31  Mask:255.255.255.224
          inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:ccff:fea1:4c5b/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:764204 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:587827 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:130041262 (124.0 Mb)  TX bytes:103798422 (98.9 Mb)
          Interrupt:5 

eth0.10   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:CC:A1:4C:5B  
          inet addr:10.80.182.200  Bcast:10.80.182.207  Mask:255.255.255.240
          inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:ccff:fea1:4c5b/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:5002 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:4748 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:813126 (794.0 Kb)  TX bytes:877064 (856.5 Kb)

eth0.11   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:CC:A1:4C:5B  
          inet addr:10.17.119.202  Bcast:10.17.119.203  Mask:255.255.255.252
          inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:ccff:fea1:4c5b/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:28117 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1493 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:17195641 (16.3 Mb)  TX bytes:167450 (163.5 Kb)
```

Βημα πρωτο..  ::  



```
! -*- bgp -*-
!
! BGPd sample configuratin file
!
! $Id: bgpd.conf.sample,v 1.1.1.1 2002/12/13 20:15:29 paul Exp $
!
hostname bgpd
password zebra
enable password awmnawmn
!
!bgp mulitple-instance
!
router bgp 616
 bgp router-id 10.42.44.10
 network 10.42.44.0/24
 neighbor 10.42.44.20 remote-as 616
 neighbor 10.42.44.20 capability dynamic
!

 neighbor 10.80.182.195 remote-as 92
 neighbor 10.80.182.195 capability dynamic

 neighbor 10.17.119.201 remote-as 1286
 neighbor 10.17.119.201 capability dynamic
!
! access-list all permit any
!
!route-map set-nexthop permit 10
! match ip address all
! set ip next-hop 10.0.0.1
!
!log file bgpd.log
!
line vty
!
```

Βημα δευτερο...  ::  



```
[email protected]:/etc/quagga# telnet localhost bgpd
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost (127.0.0.1).
Escape character is '^]'.

Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.98.5).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.


User Access Verification

Password: 
bgpd> ena
bgpd> enable 
Password: 
bgpd# sh
bgpd# show ip
bgpd# show ip bg
bgpd# show ip bgp su
bgpd# show ip bgp summary 
BGP router identifier 10.42.44.10, local AS number 616
520 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.17.119.201   4  1286     379     152        0    0    0 00:02:36      319
10.42.44.20     4   616     692     364        0    0    0 00:03:57      164
10.80.182.195   4    92     488     658        0    0    0 00:03:54       87
```

Βημα τριτο.. και επεξε... οεο  ::  

Το θεμα ειναι οτι... μαλλον επειδη το routing γινοταν πια σε 2 routers παλι επρεπε να σηκωσω ospfd και δεν προλαβα να το δοκιμασω...
Παντως το routing γινοταν κανονικα στο linux με quagga χωρις ΚΑΝΕΝΑ προβλημα... μεταξυ spirosco - hook απλα δεν εβλεπε τους αλλους :: 

Οι δοκιμες συνεχιζονται...  ::

----------


## B52

Ξεχασα να γραψω και το καλυτερο, το linux δεν το νοιαζει εαν εισαι station η ap-bridge στην προκριμενη περιπτωση στο λινκ με spirosco ειμαι station..  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Ξεχασα να γραψω και το καλυτερο, το linux δεν το νοιαζει εαν εισαι station η ap-bridge στην προκριμενη περιπτωση στο λινκ με spirosco ειμαι station..


ΕΔΩ ΚΟΛΑΕΙ H ΦΡΑΣΗ......ΒΑΛΕ LINUX!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

το προβλημα με το ap mode, τιθεται μονο οταν υπαρχουν γεφυρες

----------


## B52

> το προβλημα με το ap mode, τιθεται μονο οταν υπαρχουν γεφυρες


Υπαρχουν γεφυρες...

Edit: πως θα ενωσεις το λινκ Χ με την vlan ? για να την δει το linux ?

----------


## B52

Νεα traffic monitor απο το prtg για 2 κομβους του AWMN (4002 & 45) φιλοξενουνται απο σημερα στον server μου.
Για να τα δειτε απλα δωστε :

http://prtg.maxfuels.awmn
http://prtg.alexandros.awmn

----------


## B52

Σημερα εγινε αλλαγη router στον κομβο dataclub(6474) και μπηκε ενας P4 1,8Mhz σε ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι διπλα ακριβως απο τα πιατα, 
επισης μπηκε mikrotik 2.9.23 με filters και τα συναφη..
Τα καλωδια κοντιναν κατα πολυ μιας και ο router ειναι ακριβως διπλα τους οποτε το μακρυτερο ειναι γυρω στο 1,5 μετρο με αποτελεσμα να φτιαξουν και τα σηματα, photos αυριο γιατι επαθα ψηξη απο τον ιδρωτα και τον αερα..  ::  
Εγινε προσπαθεια να βγει και το λινκ με Montechristo αλλα τελικα τιποτα...

...to be continue..  ::

----------


## spirosco

Router upgrade => 2.9.24 Routing-test

Eδω στραβωσε η δουλεια και δεν εκανε clean reboot o router.
Υπομονη μεχρι το πρωι.

----------


## B52

Πιο πρωι... θα σε σκισω..  ::  
2:30 το βραδυ και με ετρεχες ταρατσες.... βαρεσε kernel panic η cf και δεν θελησε να ξαναξεκινησει.....  ::  με εβαλες βραδυατικα να φτιαχνω vlans
2.9.6 μεχρι να δουμε γιατι απεβιωσε ο ασθενης....

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Πιο πρωι... θα σε σκισω..  
> 2:30 το βραδυ και με ετρεχες ταρατσες.... βαρεσε kernel panic η cf και δεν θελησε να ξαναξεκινησει.....  με εβαλες βραδυατικα να φτιαχνω vlans
> 2.9.6 μεχρι να δουμε γιατι απεβιωσε ο ασθενης....


Η γνώση θέλει θυσίες και κόπους. Άντε δούλευε αγόρι μου βραδιάτικα!!  ::

----------


## B52

mtik 2.9.24 ...is back  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Αν η 1η συνάντηση ηταν επιτυχημένη τότε σίγουρα η 2η θα ειναι ακόμα πιο επικοδομητική. Καιρός να ξαναβρεθούμε ολοι μαζί σαν μια μεγάλη παρέα να συζητήσουμε, και να βάλουμε κάτω στο τραπέζι τις ιδέες και προτάσεις μας για ενα καλύτερο AWMN. Για το λόγο αυτό Καλούμε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φίλους ΚΟΜΒΟΥΧΟΥΣ / CLIENTS / να παρευρεθουν στην 2η συνάντηση των Δυτικών Προαστείων στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Internet Cafe ( FightClub ) την *Κυριακή 4 Ιουνίου στις 8.00 το απογευμα.*

----------


## B52

Router mtik upgrade 2.9.27 (616-6474-7091).

Mια γρηγορη διαφορα που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι μετα απο κλεισιμο και ανοιγμα ενος λινκ οπου παιζει με vlan απο τον αλλο router ειναι οτι το bgpd κανει πολυ γρηγορα establish, κατι που με την 2.9.24 το εκανε μετα απο 'προσευχη'..  ::

----------


## B52

Το bgp του λινκ dataclub - fightclub θα ειναι down μεχρι το μεσημερι...
Ο router 6474(dataclub) ξαναγυρισε σε 2.9.27.... δεν φταιει η συγκεκριμενη για ολα αυτα που συμβαινουν εδω και 2 μερες στο routing.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

και τι Φταιει????

----------


## B52

router update 2.9.28!!

616 b52
6474 dataclub
7091 fightclub

----------


## smarag

Τάσο Καλημέρα,

Τό έκανες βλέπω γρήγορα το upgrade πως πάει πως το βλέπεις?

----------


## B52

Αυτο κοιταω εδω και 1 ωρα... και τις αλλαγες που λεει...  ::

----------


## B52

Πρωτα απο ολους εκανα update στον 616 και μετα στον 6474 και παρατηρησα οτι με το που εκανε reboot o 6474 ο 616 'εφτυσε'  ::  αμεσα το 10.42.49.0/24 απο το routing table του (βεβαια ειναι και οι 2 με 2.9.28 routing test, θα το δοκιμασω και με hook που εχει 2.8.χ).... will see.. γιατι αν δεν το παρακολουθησεις κανα 2-3 μερες δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι ειναι καλυτερο η χειροτερο  ::

----------


## smarag

Σωστά.

Δοκίμασε το και χωρίς το routing-test να μας πείς αν έχεις χρόνο να το κάνεις βεβαια.

----------


## acoul

ένας προφήτης μα τι προφήτης ... Τάσο, αν κερνάς πίτσες, να δούμε το Voyage-ozonet σε κάποιον από τους κόμβους σου ...

----------


## B52

> Τάσο, αν κερνάς πίτσες, να δούμε το Voyage-ozonet σε κάποιον από τους κόμβους σου ...


...δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω αλλα ΜΠΑΑΑΑ!!!!
...ελα απο τη λεσχη σημερα θα ειμαι εκει με το Valis να φτιαξουμε τα firenas του ΑWMN...  ::

----------


## acoul

είναι γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν δύο σχολές στο άθλημα: 1). μάθε παιδί μου γράμματα και 2). keep rebooting, upgrading and begging for patches ...  ::

----------


## B52

Το λινκ με Koem θα ειναι down και θα επανελθει περιπου σε 2 εβδομαδες αναβαθμισμενο σε Α και θα 'βγει' απο το dataclub.

----------


## B52

Η βροχη με εκανε και ετρεχα να αλλαζω feeder βραδυατικα...  ::  
Λοιπον για περιπου 4 ωρες γινοταν ενας ψιλοχαμος στους 3 κομβους αλλα σιγα σιγα ηρθαν ολα στα ισια τους...
Μεχρι αυριο δεν θα παιζει το λινκ με Philip633 (το feeder δεν εχει παρει νερα αλλα μαλλον εχει παρει του Philip) και το λινκ fightclub - Mauve γιατι εκει εβγαλα το feeder για να φτιαχτει....(κολυμπουσε στη κυριολεξια) επισης δεν παιζει το λινκ dataclub - tlogic (απο την πλευρα μου ειναι οκ).

----------


## tlogic

> Η βροχη με εκανε και ετρεχα να αλλαζω feeder βραδυατικα...  
> επισης δεν παιζει το λινκ dataclub - tlogic (απο την πλευρα μου ειναι οκ).


Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου !

Θα το τσεκάρω και εγώ

EDIT: Περίεργο πάντως γιατί το link με Babba (ο Babba είναι AP)
το πιάτο που κοιτάζει σε σένα το πιάνει με -74 όπως και παλιά δηλαδή.
(Αν είχε πάρει νέρα δε θα το έπιανε καθόλου λογικά)
Ενώ το δικό μας link το πιάνει με -86 και δεν συνδέεται.
Οπως και να έχει θα ανέβω αύριο να δώ σε τι κατάσταση είναι feeder και
connectors.

----------


## B52

...κατι εχει γινει σιγουρα, γυρισα τα datarates σε default και εκανε connect αλλα το σημα ειναι χαλια... αυριο το απογευμα θα φτιαχτουν σωστα ολα και απο την αρχη για να μην ξανα υπαρξουν προβληματα...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> το λινκ fightclub - Mauve γιατι εκει εβγαλα το feeder για να φτιαχτει....(κολυμπουσε στη κυριολεξια)


Ενα γράφημα 12 λέξεις (παλαιά κινέζικη παροιμία στη ver 2.0)

----------


## acoul

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι η βροχή καθαρίζει την πόλη ... και όχι μόνο.

----------


## B52

Σημερα θα ειναι ολα Up & New και τα βροχινα προβληματα τελος...  ::

----------


## alsafi

Σαν feeder με freddotsino ειναι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Τασουλη μαγειρεψες παλι βλεπω  ::

----------


## B52

Eχθες επεσε τελικα πολυ δουλεια και ειναι ετοιμα 14 απο τα 17 λινκ....με τα feeder να εχουν μονωθει και οι κονεκτορες να εχουν περαστει και με λαστιχοταινια και μονωτικη ωστε να μην παιζει προβλημα ουτε με το νερο στις ενωσεις....
Τα αποτελεσματα θα τα δω με μια δυνατη βροχη...  ::  
Επισης ανεβηκε στον ιστο το πιατο του Maxfuels κερδιζοντας αρκετα db και ετσι επεσε κι αλλο η ισχυ..  ::  (ηταν χαμηλα πανω στο δωμα).

Οι ιδιες εργασιες εγιναν και στο fightclub & dataclub... στο dataclub επισης αλλαχτηκε με feeder NVAK το λινκ με fc και την αλλη βδομαδα θα δοκιμασω ενα feeder με 2 διπολα μιας και το λινκ με Limah & Fc παιζουν στο ιδιο πιατο...  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Μπράβο ρε Τάσο !

----------


## alex-23

θα κρατήσει αλλά όχι για πολύ μετά από 6 μήνες θα δεις ότι θα έχει σκάσει από τον ήλιο και την βροχή το κρύο.... 
γενικά όπου βάζεις σιλικόνη καλό είναι να της ρίχνεις μια ματιά κάθε λίγο καιρό για να δεις αν έχει σκάσει.
Έτσι την πάτησα και εγώ. 

τον χειμώνα πάντως θα τον βγάλεις άνετα  ::

----------


## B52

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=312588#312588

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Θα υπαρξει για καμια ωρα διακοπη του router 2....
Θα μπει πιο δυνατο μηχανακι....

----------


## B52

Ο 2ος router του 616 αλλαχτηκε επιτυχως.
Επισης σημερα μπηκε και mtik 2.9.30 με mikro-quagga και στον 6474 (dataclub).

Thanks to sokratisg για την παρεα και την βοηθεια που προσφερε...(βασικα δεν εκανε τιποτα ολο κοιταγε...  ::   ::  )..

----------


## maxfuels

> Ο 2ος router του 616 αλλαχτηκε επιτυχως.
> Επισης σημερα μπηκε και mtik 2.9.30 με mikro-quagga και στον 6474 (dataclub).
> 
> Thanks to sokratisg για την παρεα και την βοηθεια που προσφερε...(βασικα δεν εκανε τιποτα ολο κοιταγε...   )..


και γιατι δεν τον εστελνες μια βολτα σε εμενα να εφτιαχνε και το spot που μου υποσχεθηκε ?

----------


## sokratisg

> βασικα δεν εκανε τιποτα ολο κοιταγε...   )..


"Τάσο άλλαξε την καλωδιοταινία γιατί με αυτήν έχει πρόβλημα το ΜΤ!!!"  ::   ::   ::   ::  




> και γιατι δεν τον εστελνες μια βολτα σε εμενα να εφτιαχνε και το spot που μου υποσχεθηκε ?


Look at my signature please...can you spot a number? VoIP maybe?  ::   ::   :: 

Βρε η περιοχή είναι ραδιενεργή λέμεεεεεεε!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

(Όπως πάντα, ετοιμόλογος είμαι ο π0υθτηθ!)

Καλορίζικο το Mykronyx Τάσο, άντε μπας και ησυχάσει και εσένα λίγο το κεφάλι σου από λύσεις routing.  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Αν συνεχισετε να τραβατε με αυτο το ρυθμο δεν θα αντεξει ουτε η gigabit.....  ::   ::  



```
received-packets-per-second: 10784
     received-bits-per-second: 72.2Mbps
      sent-packets-per-second: 10782
         sent-bits-per-second: 72.2Mbps
```


EDIT: μπορω να πω οτι πρεπει να ειναι η πιο παραγωγικη μερα των router μου.....  ::

----------


## B52

...μπα ανεβαινει κι αλλο...  ::  



```
received-packets-per-second: 11505
     received-bits-per-second: 81.1Mbps
      sent-packets-per-second: 11513
         sent-bits-per-second: 81.2Mbps
```

ρε σταματειστε θα λιωσουν........  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Βάλε ένα WRT ρε!

Είναι η προστασία μεγάλων κόμβων.

Κρατάει το traffic χαμηλά!  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Το λινκ με spirosco θα ειναι down σχεδον μεχρι το μεσημερι για διαφορες δοκιμες πανω στο θεμα routing & vlans...  ::

----------


## B52

Edit.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δώσε τo ip να κάνουμε πάρτυ!!!!

----------


## alex-23

αν ειναι ετσι τοτε ειναι απαραδεκτη εναργεια που δεν ειναι καν αστειο ::

----------


## B52

Το routing του κομβου γινεται πλεον στο Mikrotik με quagga και οχι στο linux router που γινοταν εδω και 1 μηνα περιπου.....  ::

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 13:54 Παρ 13 Oct 2006
Τα άσχετα με τα του κόμβου πλέον βρίσκονται εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24890 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24890 Internet

----------


## B52

Εχθες τελικα μετα απο αρκετο καιρο μπηκε κανονικα πιατακι και Interface στο link με τον Limah μιας και για περιπου 2 μηνες επαιζαν στο ιδιο με το fightclub....  ::  η διαφορα ειναι αισθητη και απο σταθεροτητα και απο bandwith....  ::  
Aλλαχτηκε και το καλωδιο στο λινκ με Montechristo κερδιζοντας και απο εκει 10db... με συνεπεια να χαμηλωσει η ισχυ κι αλλο και να κλειδωσει το λινκ στα 48Mbps με nstream enable....

Εκτος αυτου αλλαξε και ολο το setup του κομβου και πλεον εχει 3 routers ενσυρματους (.20 - .250 - .230) και εναν ασυρματο (.242), συνολικο routing 12 Link να γινονται απο τον 10.42.44.20 router στημενο πανω σε mikrotik 2.9.32 & quagga.......  :: 
Ολοι οι υπολοιποι routers εχουν αρκεστοι στον παθητικο ρολο μονο των atheros drivers και τιποτα αλλο....  ::

----------


## john70

> Εχθες τελικα μετα απο αρκετο καιρο μπηκε κανονικα πιατακι και Interface στο link με τον Limah μιας και για περιπου 2 μηνες επαιζαν στο ιδιο με το fightclub....  η διαφορα ειναι αισθητη και απο σταθεροτητα και απο bandwith....  
> Aλλαχτηκε και το καλωδιο στο λινκ με Montechristo κερδιζοντας και απο εκει 10db... με συνεπεια να χαμηλωσει η ισχυ κι αλλο και να κλειδωσει το λινκ στα 48Mbps με nstream enable....
> 
> Εκτος αυτου αλλαξε και ολο το setup του κομβου και πλεον εχει 3 routers ενσυρματους (.20 - .250 - .230) και εναν ασυρματο (.242), συνολικο routing 12 Link να γινονται απο τον 10.42.44.20 router στημενο πανω σε mikrotik 2.9.32 & quagga....... 
> Ολοι οι υπολοιποι routers εχουν αρκεστοι στον παθητικο ρολο μονο των atheros drivers και τιποτα αλλο....


Για φραπεδιάρης καλός είσαι !  ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Εχθες τελικα μετα απο αρκετο καιρο μπηκε κανονικα πιατακι και Interface στο link με τον Limah μιας και για περιπου 2 μηνες επαιζαν στο ιδιο με το fightclub....  η διαφορα ειναι αισθητη και απο σταθεροτητα και απο bandwith....  
> Aλλαχτηκε και το καλωδιο στο λινκ με Montechristo κερδιζοντας και απο εκει 10db... με συνεπεια να χαμηλωσει η ισχυ κι αλλο και να κλειδωσει το λινκ στα 48Mbps με nstream enable....
> 
> Εκτος αυτου αλλαξε και ολο το setup του κομβου και πλεον εχει 3 routers ενσυρματους (.20 - .250 - .230) και εναν ασυρματο (.242), συνολικο routing 12 Link να γινονται απο τον 10.42.44.20 router στημενο πανω σε mikrotik 2.9.32 & quagga....... 
> Ολοι οι υπολοιποι routers εχουν αρκεστοι στον παθητικο ρολο μονο των atheros drivers και τιποτα αλλο.... 
> 
> 
> Για φραπεδιάρης καλός είσαι !


Και να σκεφτείς πως όταν τον πήρα τηλέφωνο εχθές το απόγευμα κατά τις 6:00 έλεγε πως ήταν Ωροπό!!!!

----------


## vmanolis

> Και να σκεφτείς πως όταν τον πήρα τηλέφωνο εχθές το απόγευμα κατά τις 6:00 έλεγε πως ήταν Ωροπό!!!!


Είναι... *παντοκράτορ*.  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ..... συνολικο routing 12 Link να γινονται απο τον 10.42.44.20 router......


Μπράβο ρε Τάσο!  ::   ::   ::  

Τελικά δεν μας είπες, *στα πόσα MHz* παίζει το ethernet καλώδιο μεταξύ των ρουτερ σου και του σπιτιού σου;  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Πιθανη διακοπη της ΔΕΗ απο τις 8-12 για εργασιες στην περιοχη......  ::

----------


## B52

6 ωρες down,  ::  ουτε ups ουτε γενητρια ουτε τιποτα δεν εφτασε...... ειχανε πει οι αχρηστοι για 3 ωρες και κρατησε 6....  ::  

παει και το uptime...  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ρε ο βητα πενηντα 2 δεν μασάει .... Τωρα εισαι οκ ;

----------


## john70

φραπεδάκια με το χέρι τα χτύπαγες ???  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Τελικα οποτε γραφω εδω ολο για διακοπες ρευματος θα ειναι.....  ::  

3 ωρες down απο τις 8 το πρωι μεχρι πριν απο λιγο......  ::

----------


## spirosco

Κανα φραπε πηγες στους ανθρωπους της ΔΕΗ τουλαχιστον?  ::

----------


## B52

> Κανα φραπε πηγες στους ανθρωπους της ΔΕΗ τουλαχιστον?


Τιποτα κλωτσιες θα τους σερβιρω οχι καφε......  ::

----------


## B52

Για καμια ωρα θα ειναι κλειστες ολες οι υπηρεσιες του κομβου για αναδιαταξη καλωδιων...... οι routers θα παιζουν κανονικα....  ::

----------


## sotiris

Προγραμμάτισε καμιά εκστρατεία προς Θρακομακεδόνες μεριά....

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Προγραμμάτισε καμιά εκστρατεία προς Θρακομακεδόνες μεριά....


Γκρινιάρηηηηηη!!!!!

----------


## B52

Μετα απο 2 μερες παιδεμα εγινε upgrade o windows 2003 server....
Πλεον εχει 14 δισκους και 4 gb ram. Δουλευει ανετα στα 3,6Ghz και μπορει να φιλοξενησει με ασφαλεια(mirror) αρχεια πανω απο 3TB......  ::  
Φτιαχτηκε επισης απο την αρχη και ο ftp αν και θελει λιγο δουλιτσα ακομα...
ftp://ftp.b52.awmn enjoy...

Aκολουθουν photos...... απο τον server........

Eδω ολες οι photos σε υψηλη αναλυση ftp://ftp.b52.awmn/mirror1/Photos/server2003

----------


## sokratisg

Εγώ γιατί μέτρησα 4 δίσκους; Με fiber channel είναι οι υπόλοιποι; Γιατί δεν πας σε λύση NAS να έχεις και το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο;  ::   ::  

Πάντως κλείνοντας θέλω να εκφράσω το εξής συναίσθημα για τις φωτογραφίες: ΟΥΑΑΑΟΥ!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Εγώ γιατί μέτρησα 4 δίσκους;


...γιατι δεν ειδες τις photos στον ftp://ftp.b52.awmn/mirror1/Photos/server2003  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> *3,6Mzh*


o_O  :: 
Υποθέτω ότι είναι GHz? Ο καλός μου υπολογιστής δεν είναι τόσο  :: .
Κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου: Ουαου.

----------


## sokratisg

> ...γιατι δεν ειδες τις photos στον ftp://ftp.b52.awmn/mirror1/Photos/server2003


Είσαι άρρωστος....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pan-pan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> ...γιατι δεν ειδες τις photos στον ftp://ftp.b52.awmn/mirror1/Photos/server2003
> 
> 
> Είσαι άρρωστος....



X2

----------


## nOiz

> ...γιατι δεν ειδες τις photos στον ftp://ftp.b52.awmn/mirror1/Photos/server2003


.....
 ::  
......

----------


## alex-23

αν ηταν οριζοντια και οχι καθετα δεν θα ηταν καλυτερα για την λειτουργεια του δισκου?
ή ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα και δεν παιζει ρολο?

----------


## B52

> αν ηταν οριζοντια και οχι καθετα δεν θα ηταν καλυτερα για την λειτουργεια του δισκου?
> ή ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα και δεν παιζει ρολο?


Το βασικοτερο πραγμα για τη σωστη λειτουργια των δισκων ειναι η ψυξη... το αν ειναι καθετα η οριζοντια δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο...... ενας δισκος που ζεματαει εχει 80% πιθανοτητες να 'βαρεσει', εκτος αυτου ανεβαινουν και οι επιδοσεις του οσο η θερμοκρασια ειναι χαμηλα...
Ενας 12αρης μπροστα απο καθε 4αδα ειναι οτι καλυτερο και ησυχο..  ::  
Βαζοντας και ενα 12αρι να βγαζει απο την πισω πλευρα του κουτιου εχω 20 βαθμους στο εσωτερικο του και γυρω στους 30 στη cpu με full load....  :: 

Αν και εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι σοβαρα την υδροψυξη...  ::

----------


## B52

Παρτε και ενα προγραμματακι για να δειτε ποσο stable ειναι το pc σας..... 
Τρεξτε το τουλαχιστον για 30'....  ::

----------


## BaBiZ

Ωραίο τεστ! σε 5 λεπτά εχω ανεβάσει 20 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία! Από 47 έχει πάει στους 67

Θα το χρησιμοποιώ τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αν και εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι σοβαρα την υδροψυξη...


Και υστερα θα σε φωναζουμε "Τασος ο Intercooler"  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Server Down για μια ωριτσα αλλαγη τροφοδοτικου......  ::

----------


## B52

Διακοπη ρευματος δεν ξερω ποσο θα ειμαι UP ακομα...  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Κανα 5 λεπτο???  ::  
Αντε να πεσεις να περασει καμια κινηση και απο μας  ::

----------


## B52

> Κανα 5 λεπτο???  
> Αντε να πεσεις να περασει καμια κινηση και απο μας


Καλα ντε αμα ειναι να το κατεβασω το μαγαζι καμια βδομαδα να χαρεις...  ::

----------


## B52

Win Server Down για κανα 2ωρο... για εργασιες.

come back soon!!!

----------


## sokratisg

Πόσα TB ετοιμάζεις;  ::   ::  

Να κανονίσουμε με ntua να τους κάνουμε κανά mirror στον ftp σου;  ::   ::  

Καλό κουράγιο Τάσο στο maintenance/upgrade.

----------


## slapper

> Να κανονίσουμε με ntua να τους κάνουμε κανά mirror στον ftp σου;


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Πόσα TB ετοιμάζεις;


7 να τα αφησω ?  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Πόσα TB ετοιμάζεις;   
> 
> 
> 7 να τα αφησω ?


Βάλε και αλλα βαλε και αλλα ειναι λίγα αυτά .... Τι βομβαρδιστικό είσαι εσυ ρε ? Πρεπει να τα περάσεις τα 15 για να πουμε οτι κατι εκανες ....  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Άστο 7 να μας θυμίζει και πόσο καλός οπαδός του Ολυμπιακού είσαι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Μπα, αν από *Β*52 δεν γίνει *GB*52 δεν θα ησυχάσει.

----------


## B52

> Μπα, αν από *Β*52 δεν γίνει *GB*52 δεν θα ησυχάσει.


Νικο καπου κανεις λαθος.... ΤΒ52  ::

----------


## B52

Λοιπον μετα απο αρκετο καιρο ο ftp ειναι UP αλλα πλεον δεν μπορειτε να κανετε Login ως anonymous.... ο λογος ειναι οτι πλεον βγαινει και Inet.
Δεν παιζει ουτε με user pass awmn awmn ....
Oποιος θελει access στελνει Pm με user & pass που θελει.....  ::  

6 ΤΒ files... HD & others....  ::  δεν υπαρχουν ουτε στο DC...

----------


## B52

...και κατι αλλο... only one connection from same IP...  ::

----------


## mojiro

δε κανεις ενα ελευθερο παραρτημα για το awmn ?
πχ ftp2.b52.awmn

δεν ειναι δυσκολο, μονο 2η Ip θελει.

----------


## slapper

> δε κανεις ενα ελευθερο παραρτημα για το awmn ?
> πχ ftp2.b52.awmn
> 
> δεν ειναι δυσκολο, μονο 2η Ip θελει.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ έτσι το έχω κάνει
Anonymous για awmn και user, pass για Inet
 ::   ::

----------


## B52

> δε κανεις ενα ελευθερο παραρτημα για το awmn ?
> πχ ftp2.b52.awmn
> 
> δεν ειναι δυσκολο, μονο 2η Ip θελει.


Ξερω πως γινεται απλα εχουμε γινει πολλοι .....  ::

----------


## B52

Λογω βροχης μερικα λινκ ειναι down....

----------


## acoul

ομπρέλα πρόεδρε ...

----------


## B52

2 λινκ δεν εχουν αποκατασταθει ακομα....
thanks to kontak για το μπανακι που πηραμε μαζι στη ταρατσα...  ::

----------


## vassilis3

τι πάει να πεί λόγο βροχής?¨
hook client μου...?

----------


## B52

Δοκιμαστικος HTTP File Server..... try it.....  ::  

http://hd.b52.awmn


user : awmn 
pass : awmn 

...for limit account access.....

 ::  Only HD -> Για full account access pm me...

----------


## marius

Τασο, ευχαριστω πολυ για το Account  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ για το account. Μπράβο ωραία δουλειά, ταξινομημένη, (...και αυτό παίρνει τον περισσότερο χρόνο) !!!  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ωραίος ο Τασος  ::

----------


## B52

Oλες οι υπηρεσιες θα ειναι down για κανα 2 ωριτσες... αναπροσαρμογη δισκων.  ::

----------


## B52

> Oλες οι υπηρεσιες θα ειναι down για κανα 2 ωριτσες... αναπροσαρμογη δισκων.


Ξεχασα να σας δειξω το αποτελεσμα.....  ::  
Ο ενας απο τους 2 file server φιλοξενει 14 δισκους πλεον και ο 2ος αλλους 6.. συνολο 20... και χωρ. αρκετα πανω απο 8TB..
Οι εργασιες εγιναν για προσαρμογη 2ου τροφοδοτικου και προσθεση αλλων 2 δισκων.  ::

----------


## Trackman

Ψωμί παιδεία ελευθερία  ::

----------


## Trackman

raid nstreme & turbo
spirosco xekaloupone

----------


## Trackman

spirosco δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω από τον τρίτο δίσκο αριστερά  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τάσο εσύ από μόνος σου μπορείς να μπουκώσεις όλο το δίκτυο με data  :: 

Υ.Γ Θέλω και εγώωωωωω

----------


## alex-23

> φιλοξενει 14 δισκους


  ::  πολυ ωραιο !!! καλη δουλεια.
καλα το τροφοδοτικο εχεις βαλει?

τι τρεχει?
πως τα αντεχει ολα για πες?

----------


## Trackman

keep downloading

----------


## maxfuels

Ρε Τασο πανω απο 3,5 mb/s δεν μπορω να τραβηξω απο εσενα  ::

----------


## kontak

Τάσο άλλαξε το πιάτο και εγώ δεν κατεβάζω με πολλά...  ::

----------


## B52

... το καταλαβαααααααααααααααα ........  ::

----------


## alex-23

τελικα θα μας πεις πως τους εβαλες ολους πανω σε ενα pc και δεν κρασαρει?

----------


## B52

> τελικα θα μας πεις πως τους εβαλες ολους πανω σε ενα pc και δεν κρασαρει?


καλα δεν βλεπεις οτι τα παιδια παιζουν....  ::  
θα σου πω λες να χαθουμε ?  ::

----------


## alex-23

λολ 
θελω να το κανω και εγω και γιαυτο σε ρωταω

----------


## B52

Λοιπον 2 τροφοδοτικα (thanks to sw1jra for help) 1 για board και fun και ενα μονο για δισκους.

6 sata on board 
4 sata σε pci
2x2 ata 133 σε pci 
2x2 ata on board.
OS Win2003S .... 

Aυτα.... Α!! εχω και 3 500gb σε usb και 1 500gb σε firewired, ολα τα εχει το abit IC7-MAX3 on board.... εκτος απο τους 2 controlers. 
Respect στο τι αντεχει αυτο το board.  ::

----------


## papashark

Δεν τις βλέπω καλά τις φώτος, να μου τις τυπώσεις και φέρτες μαζί να τις δούμε κάτω  ::

----------


## tripkaos

παντα τετοια!!!
με ενδιαφερου οι θηκες για τους σκληρους για δωσε λιγο ινφο...

----------


## B52

> παντα τετοια!!!
> με ενδιαφερου οι θηκες για τους σκληρους για δωσε λιγο ινφο...


Οι θηκες που φαινονται ειναι οπως ερχεται το κουτι δεν εχει γινει καποια πατεντα, ακριβως μπροστα απο καθε τετραδα δισκων υπαρχει ενας 12αρης ανεμιστηρας που κραταει τους δισκους σε θερμοκρασια 30 βαθμων βαση speedfan.
Oι 3 που δεν φαινονται ειναι αυτες.....


περισσοτερα εδω .. http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?cata ... uct=827126

----------


## senius

Μερακλήδικη δουλειά, μπράβο.

Αν θες τιμές με καλή εκπτωση, σε θέμα Η/Υ, υπάρχουν καλές άκρες, απο το μέρος μου.  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Ημερα εργασιων η χθεσινη με αλλαγη πιατου στο link με Montechristo, μπηκε ενα 90αρι και εγινε και ενα καθαρισματακι του ενος απο τους 4 routers.
Εγινε καλυτερη στοχευση στα λινκ με Limah,Montechristo και αδειασα το feeder απο νερα που κοιταγε τον tlogik αλλα και παλι το λινκ δεν ηρθε μαλλον παιζει προβλημα και απο την αλλη πλευρα.
Το πιατο που κοιταγε fightclub γυρισε απευθειας στον Mauve αλλα δεν παιζει ολοκληρωτικα το λινκ μιας και απο την αλλη υπαρχρει pfsence και απο την πλευρα μου vlans  ::  ψαχνω λυση..

thanks to kontak για τη βοηθεια και το τρεξιμο...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Το πιατο που κοιταγε fightclub γυρισε απευθειας στον Mauve αλλα δεν παιζει ολοκληρωτικα το λινκ μιας και απο την αλλη υπαρχρει pfsence και απο την πλευρα μου vlans


Δηλαδή, πως γίνεται bridged μία ασύρματη κάρτα που παίζει σε infrastracture mode (client οχι ΑΡ) με ένα vlan interface. 

Την ίδια τοπολογία έχω και εγώ από τη μεριά μου.

----------


## B52

> Δηλαδή, πως γίνεται bridged μία ασύρματη κάρτα που παίζει σε infrastracture mode (client οχι ΑΡ) με ένα vlan interface. 
> 
> Την ίδια τοπολογία έχω και εγώ από τη μεριά μου.


Τι ψαχνεις τωρα....  ::  επεξε δεν επεξε...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν γυρνάς και κανά πιατάκι προς Cyberarena και μετά τις γιορτές να σηκωθεί το λινκ;  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Το πιατο που κοιταγε fightclub γυρισε απευθειας στον Mauve αλλα δεν παιζει ολοκληρωτικα το λινκ μιας και απο την αλλη υπαρχρει pfsence και απο την πλευρα μου vlans
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή, πως γίνεται bridged μία ασύρματη κάρτα που παίζει σε infrastracture mode (client οχι ΑΡ) με ένα vlan interface. 
> 
> Την ίδια τοπολογία έχω και εγώ από τη μεριά μου.


ap-bridge με dynamic wds o ενας, WDS slave με dynamic wds αλλος , bridgarεις τα wds,wlan,vlan και εισαι οκ , voip ή pm για λεπτομεριες 
..απλα χανεις το nstreme...  :: 
To παραπάνω αν θες να ειναι οποσδηποτε AP και τα δυο i/f και για αλλους
λογους πέραν του vlan....
αλλιως καλυτερα ειναι το wds-station.... παιζει και το nstreme

----------


## B52

> ap-bridge με dynamic wds o ενας, WDS slave με dynamic wds αλλος , bridgarεις τα wds,wlan,vlan και εισαι οκ , voip ή pm για λεπτομεριες 
> ..απλα χανεις το nstreme... 
> To παραπάνω αν θες να ειναι οποσδηποτε AP και τα δυο i/f και για αλλους
> λογους πέραν του vlan....
> αλλιως καλυτερα ειναι το wds-station.... παιζει και το nstreme


I know that... αλλα οταν η αλλη πλευρα δεν παιζει με mtik και κατι τετοιο δεν ειναι εφικτο .....

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> ap-bridge με dynamic wds o ενας, WDS slave με dynamic wds αλλος , bridgarεις τα wds,wlan,vlan και εισαι οκ , voip ή pm για λεπτομεριες 
> ..απλα χανεις το nstreme... 
> To παραπάνω αν θες να ειναι οποσδηποτε AP και τα δυο i/f και για αλλους
> λογους πέραν του vlan....
> αλλιως καλυτερα ειναι το wds-station.... παιζει και το nstreme
> 
> 
> I know that... αλλα οταν η αλλη πλευρα δεν παιζει με mtik κατι τετοιο δεν ειναι εφικτο .....


Αν εχει mad-wifi-ng και ειναι AP γυρναει αυτοματα σε wds !

----------


## B52

> Δεν γυρνάς και κανά πιατάκι προς Cyberarena και μετά τις γιορτές να σηκωθεί το λινκ;


Ειναι ετοιμο το iface αυτο εδω και 2 βδομαδες που μου το εχεις πει..  ::

----------


## B52

> Αν εχει mad-wifi-ng και ειναι AP γυρναει αυτοματα σε wds !


Tα wi-fi iface του mauve ειναι bridge με vlans στο pfsence και ολα τα vlans πανε σε *cisco router* οπου γινεται το routing....

----------


## manoskol

ε τοτε ας ειναι εκεινος AP... ή τελος πάντων πιο ειναι ειναι το προβλημα ?  ::

----------


## B52

> ε τοτε ας ειναι εκεινος AP... ή τελος πάντων πιο ειναι ειναι το προβλημα ?


το προβλημα εληξε...  ::

----------


## B52

New Link με 7756 Izinet....  ::

----------


## B52

Οι παρακατω ζωνες reverse + forward προστεθηκαν στον ns.b52.awmn.

*aimos.awmn.dns
42.74.10.in-addr.arpa.dns*

*b52-xtreme.awmn.dns
67.34.10.in-addr.arpa.dns*

*izinet.awmn.dns
54.42.10.in-addr.arpa.dns*

thanks to Chaos για τη δουλεια στο wind.  ::  

επισης κατι πρεπει να γινει με τον DNS στην Ευβοια... Cirrus ΑΚΟΥΣΣΣΣ ?

----------


## B52

New Shoutcast Server

http://derti.b52.awmn:8000 

enjoy............  ::

----------


## Top_Gun

nice job  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

> επισης κατι πρεπει να γινει με τον DNS στην Ευβοια... Cirrus ΑΚΟΥΣΣΣΣ ?


Τασο αν θελεις πες μου να τις φορτωσω στον δικομου dns  ::  
Παιζει κανονικα  ::

----------


## B52

Ftp shorting files upgrade finished... enjoy.  ::

----------


## izinet

εισαι ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟΣ!!

Το απογευματακι για δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις τιποτα απο inet χρησιμοποιοντας εμενα να δεις...
Θα ξυλώσουμε ολα τα HD απο το inet!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Μια ωριτσα down το slackware (ns.b52.awmn) για αλλαγη μηχανηματος.

----------


## B52

> πρόεδρε εσύ μας οδηγείς !! δεν περνάς μετά από Καλλιθέα μεριά να σου καταθέσω ένα φάκελο με ... προτάσεις !!


Δυσκολο το βλεπω.... δουλειες πολλες βλεπεις ακομα και Κυριακη.

 ::  Εργασιες τελος.  ::

----------


## B52

Σημερα θα αλλαχτει o router σε μεγαλυτερο μηχανημα λογω προβληματων bandwith.... δεν φταιω εγω αλλα oι http://www.leechers.awmn  ::

----------


## Top_Gun

lol  ::   ::   ::  τι λες τωρα....  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Σημερα θα αλλαχτει o router σε μεγαλυτερο μηχανημα λογω προβληματων bandwith.... δεν φταιω εγω αλλα oι http://www.leechers.awmn



Τάσο .... αν δεν ειχες να κουβαλας το traffic απο τα vlan απο το ένα μηχανημα στο άλλο δεν νομιζω πως θα χρειαζοταν αυτο....  ::

----------


## B52

Μπορει, αλλα σε Ospf μεταξυ των router δεν ξαναγυρναω....
Σημερα δεν προλαβα να αλλαξω μηχανακι αλλα αυριο θα γινουν αλλαγες..  ::

----------


## manoskol

Να βάζαμε κανα olsr μπας και αρχισετε και κανετε και τίποτα απο κει... ?
λεω εγω τώρα  ::  (να εχεις υποδομη....)

----------


## Philip

> Να βάζαμε κανα olsr μπας και αρχισετε και κανετε και τίποτα απο κει... ?
> λεω εγω τώρα  (να εχεις υποδομη....)


Να μην λες... 
μακριά από το Αιγάλεω παίζουμε μια χαρά δεν θέλουμε προβλήματα ....  ::  

*---Philip---*

----------


## manoskol

Β52 σε λένε ρε παλιο troll ?  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Aρκετα προβληματα εχουμε δεν θελουμε αλλα.....  ::

----------


## manoskol

...... Εννοειτε τεχνικά ή συννενόησης ?  ::

----------


## B52

> ...... Εννοειτε τεχνικά ή συννενόησης


Kανενα απο τα 2....  ::  απλα δεν θελουμε μπελαδες....  ::

----------


## manoskol

Τασο οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου..... λεει μια παροιμια.... αν δεν το δοκιμασεις
πως θα καταλαβεις αν σε βολευει ή όχι ? .... Πολυ συντηρητικοι γινατε ολοι ξαφνικά...  ::

----------


## papashark

Tάσο, βάλε σε όλα quagga, και παίξε εσωτερικά στους routers με olsr, και δώσε σε κάθε ρούτερ διαφορετικό AS number.

Ετσι θα είναι σαν ανεξάρτητοι κόμβοι που θα τους βλέπουν απ' έξω σαν έναν !

(τι λέω βραδιάτικα ο πούθτιθ)

----------


## sokratisg

> και δώσε σε κάθε ρούτερ διαφορετικό AS number.


Zonk!  ::  

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει σε κάθε router διαφορετικό AS. 
Απλά στην περίπτωση του Τάσου το olsr θα παίξει σαν iBGP.

Πάντως Τάσο δεν είναι κακή ιδέα να παίξεις με κάποιο iBGP πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης μιας και όντως θα γλυτώσεις πολυ κίνηση στο πέρα δώθε με τα vlans.  ::

----------


## B52

Διορθωθηκε ενα προβλημα που υπηρξε με το routing στο λινκ με Montechristo εδω και αρκετες μερες...

----------


## B52

Στο λινκ με philip εχουμε κλεισει την quagga γιατι σηκωθηκε μια πολυκατοικια και πρεπει να αλλαξω θεση στο πιατο....  ::   ::  καθως παιζει αθλια.
Οταν βρω λιγο χρονο θα γινει ....  ::

----------


## B52

up  ::

----------


## B52

O κομβος για 2 με 3 ωρες θα ειναι down, γενικα θα υπολειτουργει μεχρι το Σ/Κ λογω εργασιων στην ταρατσα.

----------


## kontak

ο κόμβος θα είναι down μέχρι το βράδυ λόγω εργασιών.

----------


## B52

Up again... εργασιες μεχρι το Σ/Κ τελος.

----------


## B52

Δουλιτσες εγιναν και σημερα στον κομβο με πολυ μικρο downtime. Αλλαγες σε μερικα καλωδια utp και rf.
Αυριο θα γινει και η αλλαγη του main router μιας και αυτος δεν αντεχει πια...  ::  και θα επανελθουν μερικα λινκ που ηταν κατω αρκετο καιρο λογο ελειψης χρονου.

----------


## B52

Εγινε και η αλλαγη του main router με ενα Celeron στα 2,6 me 1 gb ram....
Στα πρωτα τεστ δεν ανεβηκε η cpu load πανω απο 80%  ::  


```
 received-packets-per-second: 15861
     received-bits-per-second: 111.3Mbps
      sent-packets-per-second: 14241
         sent-bits-per-second: 110.6Mbps
                                                 
  received-packets-per-second: 15389
     received-bits-per-second: 110.5Mbps
      sent-packets-per-second: 13407
         sent-bits-per-second: 107.9Mbps
```

----------


## john70

Άντε καλορίζικος ! ,

Φραπέ κράταγες ??

----------


## B52

Καλαααα !!!!  ::

----------


## B52

Μικροδιακοπες σε μερικα λινκ για εργασιες στον κομβο.

----------


## B52

Eργασιες τελος, το link με Philip παλι Up...

----------


## B52

Αντικατασταση των ethernet με Gigabit στους routers.
Ολιγολεπτη διακοπη... ελπιζω...  ::

----------


## B52

Αλλαγες τελος..... εγινε η αντικατασταση των ethernet και στον main router μπηκε μια dual Intel Pro 1000 και στον δευτερο μια μονη Intel Pro 1000. 
Το mtik τις ειδε με τη μια  ::  "κλειδωμενες" στο 1 Gbps και μεταξυ των 2 router συνδεθηκαν κανονικα με cross utp cable...

Αυτα και ερχονται τα καλυτερα............ 




```
                                                                                    
  received-packets-per-second: 22111
     received-bits-per-second: 143.1Mbps
      sent-packets-per-second: 22679
         sent-bits-per-second: 193.4Mbps
```

----------


## B52

Εγινε ολικο update στον HD Server.... ο ftp λειτουργει κανονικα οπως και αλλες υπηρεσιες που θα ανακοινωθουν συντομα...

----------


## maxfuels

::  και τι .. Υπηρεσίες .... χεχεχε ....  ::

----------


## B52

Shutdown o srv για καμια ωριτσα λογω μεταφορας του.....  ::

----------


## B52

done....

----------


## Philip

Eπιτέλους ανάσταση....  ::  

Να είσαι καλά ρε Τάσο.

*---Philip---*

----------


## gvaf

Τάσο θα το βγάλουμε ?  ::

----------


## B52

> Τάσο θα το βγάλουμε ?


Aν εχεις λιγο υπομονη.... 1000 πραγματα μαζι δεν γινονται...

----------


## MAuVE

Τάσο προηγούμαι.

----------


## B52

> Τάσο προηγούμαι.


δεν τρεχω quagga εκει Νικο αν μπορεσεις να παιξεις station το πιατο ειναι οπως ηταν.... μονο ap μπορω να ειμαι.

----------


## B52

Mερικες ψιλοδιακοπες στους routers για τοποθετηση Η/Ζ και ανασχηματισμο του wireless data room...... photos later.

----------


## gvaf

Άιντε φτιάξτω καλά γιατί θα έχει δουλειά (traffic)  ::

----------


## B52

Ο SrV του κομβου ειναι down απο εχθες λογω ολικης ανακατασκευης, ελπιζω μεχρι το Σ/Κ να ειναι οκ.

----------


## vassilis3

το έχουμε καταλάβει

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα λέγαμε με τον Trackman... αφού είναι να βάλεις το χέρι βαθιά με το storage... γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα storage με fiber και ένα σοβαρό μηχανάκι... ενα bladecenter ρε αδερφέ.  ::

----------


## nc

> γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα storage με fiber και ένα σοβαρό μηχανάκι... ενα bladecenter ρε αδερφέ.


Δεν του κάθετε καλά, θέλει να είναι homemade/selfmade  ::

----------


## spirosco

Θα του βρουμε τοτε bladecenter σε kit  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τασοοοοο Πες αλεύρι... Μια ντουλάπα σε γυρεύει...

ΜΠΟΥΛΑΠΑ ΓΚΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΝΤΙΚΟ ΝΤΟΜΑΤΙΟ ΜΠΑΜΠΑαααα!

Μια χαρά τιμή... Και compact προπάντων...  ::

----------


## B52

Aν θυμαμαι καλα στη γιορτη μου (που περασε) δεν μου εφερες τιποτα.....  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Exθες το βραδυ μετα απο "μπαραζ" με διακοπες της ΔΕΙ το τροφοδοτικο του τριτου router απεβιωσε.
Αλλαχτηκε αμεσα στις 10 τη νυχτα και ολα παιζουν οπως πριν.... 

Ο Server ακομα παλευετε... ειμαστε στους 16 χ 750 και εχει μελλον η δουλεια ακομα....  ::  
Σκοπος του prj ειναι 3 χ 8 raid 5 των 750 safe & speed, χωρια που ειδα ενα κουτακι και "αρρωστησα" και με βλεπω παλι να τα ξηλωνω....

*Lian Li PC-V2100B PLUS II Black Aluminum Server Case*
12 x 3,5
7 x 5,5  ::  

Features:

* Interior three zones design for better heat dissipating
* Aluminum door with lock
* Sound insulated foam inside
* Multi-media I/O.
* High quality metal casters
* 5.25" to 3.5"converter with aluminum FDD bezel.
* High quality Stainless steel power button.
* Crenulated edge side panels.
* Aluminum CD-ROM bezel.
* Removable sound damping cover for the fan in the rear. with anti-vibration rubber rings
installed.
* High efficiency silent fan
* Side panels can be assembled with the smart design screws.
* Sliding track for of hidden H.D.D
* Wheels stand with brake.

----------


## papashark

> ..... χωρια που ειδα ενα κουτακι και "αρρωστησα" και με βλεπω παλι να τα ξηλωνω....


Tάσο, ένα είναι το κουτί για την περίπτωση σου, που θα σου προσφέρει καταπληκτική μόνωση, αλλά και ψύξη !

----------


## B52

Aυτο ειναι για τα κρεαsata  ::  .... ααα!!! εχω εδω και κανα 3 μηνο ενα πιατακι που σε κοιταει στον hook το θυμασαι ?  ::

----------


## acoul

την ΔΕΗ ποιος την πληρώνει; θα ψηθούμε και φέτος το καλοκαίρι ... το καρκινί χρωματάκι φοριέται πολύ τελευταία !!

----------


## B52

> την ΔΕΗ ποιος την πληρώνει; θα ψηθούμε και φέτος το καλοκαίρι ... το καρκινί χρωματάκι φοριέται πολύ τελευταία !!


Σχεδον οπως παντα "ο πεταλουδας ξαναχτυπα" και ακομα ειμαστε στους 32 ρε γαμωτο.... για το χρωματακι δεν σε επιασα  ::  ουτε για τη ΔΕΗ  ::  θες να πεις κατι...

----------


## acoul

μη τσιμπάς βρε, αφιερωμένο!

----------


## gvaf

> Aυτο ειναι για τα κρεαsata  .... ααα!!! εχω εδω και κανα 3 μηνο ενα πιατακι που σε κοιταει στον hook το θυμασαι ?



Τάσο κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό βρεεεέ  ::

----------


## B52

Την Παρασκευη 24/10 η ΔΕΗ μου εστειλε χαρτι για 8ωρη διακοπη ρευματος λογω εργασιων......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Θα προσπαθησω να βρω γεννητρια μιας και δεν χανω με τιποτα 210 μερες uptime.....  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ελα ρε, θα σου πουλησω ρευμα εγω για λιγες ωρες  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Θα προσπαθησω να βρω γεννητρια μιας και δεν χανω με τιποτα 210 μερες uptime.....


Δεν την κράτησες τελικά?

----------


## B52

Νοp.. δεν την κρατησα γιατι περιμενα να παρω μεγαλυτερη, τελικα δεν πηρα καθολου.

----------


## B52

To portal του κομβου ειναι down για maintenance....  ::

----------


## B52

Σχεδον μετα απο 10 μερες και αρκετη δουλεια το Portal του κομβου ξανα ανεβηκε.... σιγουρα ακομα θα προστεθουν ακομα πολλα αλλα δεν γινονται ολα μαζι. 

enjoy & i hope you like it... 

http://portal.b52.awmn

----------


## NetTraptor

Very Nice...  ::

----------


## B52

Ο ενας router που φιλοξενει 5 λινκς ειναι off απο την πρωινη καταιγιδα....  ::  αντικατασταση το μεσημερι...

----------


## B52

up & running...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Γεια σου Τασο,
Θα ηθελα να σου κανω μερικες ερωτησεις.

1.Στον B52-Xtreme εχεις dns server?
2. Αυτο τον ιστο που τον βρηκες? Ποσες ιντσες ειναι, ποσο κοστιζει, ειναι μονοσωληνιος η σπαστος?
3.Τα feeder που μοιαζουν σαν παπουτσια ειναι τοτε επι εποχης 802.11b?

Αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## B52

> Γεια σου Τασο,
> Θα ηθελα να σου κανω μερικες ερωτησεις.
> 
> 1.Στον B52-Xtreme εχεις dns server?
> 2. Αυτο τον ιστο που τον βρηκες? Ποσες ιντσες ειναι, ποσο κοστιζει, ειναι μονοσωληνιος η σπαστος?
> 3.Τα feeder που μοιαζουν σαν παπουτσια ειναι τοτε επι εποχης 802.11b?
> 
> Αυτα απο μενα.


1.Στον b52-xtreme δεν υπαρχει dns, η ζωνη του ειναι στον 10.42.44.10 (δηλαδη στον 616).
2.O ιστος ειναι 3 ιντσες βαρεου και ειναι 2 6μετρες ενωμενες με μουφα και ειναι κατασκευη δικια μου. (ο stelios1540 τον εφτιαξε με την βοηθεια μου)
3.Σωστα ειναι απο την εποχη b αν και εχω ακομα και απο τα πρωτα σε Α.

----------


## B52

Main Hdsrv down για επισκευες και ανακατασκευες......  ::  
Up only DNS,Asterisk,Prtg σε εναν 330Atom..

----------


## B52

http://srv.b52.awmn 

it's up again... pm for account.  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> http://srv.b52.awmn 
> 
> it's up again... pm for account.



OuAOu!

wiiiiiiiiii Super teleio!!!

----------


## B52

Σημερα προγραμματισμενη διακοπη της ΔΕΗ απο τις 10:30 το πρωι εως το απογευμα στις 19:00 το απογευμα......

----------


## acoul

> Σημερα προγραμματισμενη διακοπη της ΔΕΗ απο τις 10:30 το πρωι εως το απογευμα στις 19:00 το απογευμα......


ο Spirosco το έλυσε αυτό το πρόβλημα ...

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Σημερα προγραμματισμενη διακοπη της ΔΕΗ απο τις 10:30 το πρωι εως το απογευμα στις 19:00 το απογευμα......
> 
> 
> ο Spirosco το έλυσε αυτό το πρόβλημα ...


Μπραβο λοιπον στον Spirosco... back again..

----------


## B52

4 years 3 months 4 days before last post !!! cooming soon !!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε να δούμε....

----------


## panoscnr

You didn't count hours and minutes... welcome back hope so  ::

----------


## marius

> !!! cooming soon !!


Τασο,να στησω τον κομβο στον Γιωργο?
Τι λες?

----------


## B52

Ναι κοιτάζω και εγώ να βγουν 2 με 3 link..

----------

